# 250MB Space + 2.5GB Transfer for Rs12/month!!!



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 3, 2007)

*10 Years and counting!*

*09/2017 :  10Years!! + Premium updates*

I honestly can't believe that I'm editing this post once again after nearly 10Years of posting it! Thankfully digit has survived all these years and kept this forum and post going.

So Folks, a lot of things have changed in the recent past. A few months ago in April, we made a near suicidal decision to finally go premium with cloud hosting based on our track record of providing one of the most reliable hosting services in India for over 10Years. We could have either tanked into history books and bite the dust but instead, as luck would have it, our intuition paid off. Customers who have been with us for close to 10Years actually validated their trust in our services and renewed even though it meant they would be several times more, in some cases, up to 20x more.

However, the premium switch are not just about increase in prices but have come with a ton of new features as well.

All services are now fully cloud native. Our hosting servers now run on the most reliable and feature rich cloud in the world - AWS. We bought our servers home last year and put them in Mumbai, which just increased the speed of access close to 10x times.

Since there are too many other updates, I'll post a screenshot below of all the feature additions:







Thank you guys and thank you Digit!


*01/2015 :  Updated Prices*

Hi All,

OutPower Hosting is here with an offer for the common man to get their websites hosted online for the most competitive prices.

*Here are the current offers*:

*250MB Disk Space / 2.5GB Bandwidth --- Rs299/- per year
500MB Disk Space / 5GB Bandwidth --- Rs599/- per year
1GB Disk Space / 10GB Bandwidth --- Rs199/Month or Rs1199/Year
5GB Disk Space / 50GB Bandwidth --- Rs399/Month or Rs3999/Year *

*Current Promotions*:

*300MB Disk Space / 3GB Bandwidth + FREE .co.in Domain --- Rs699/Year*


*Default Package Features*:

99.9% Uptime guaranteed
30 Day Money back guarantee
24x7 Email/Chat/Telephone Support
Unlimted MySQL Databases _(NO limits on database size)_
Unlimted Email Addresses/Forwarders/Mailing lists
Unlimited FTP accounts
cPanel 11 Control Panel
Softaculous Package Installer
Frontpage Extensions
​*www.outpowerhosting.com*

​​  
*Update: 06/02*


**gigasmilies.googlepages.com/69.gifNew Website Launched!*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/69.gif*


I'm proud to announce the launch of the new Website for Outpowerhosting.com *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif

The New front end will provide you with a much better experience in shopping for web hosting and domains and available choices with detailed information.

Along with the new website, I'm also proud to announce the launch of an Integrated billing system where users can view their bills, update their information and log trouble tickets as well!

Hope you all will enjoy the new look and purchase more as well! 

*ENJOY! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif*

_*Note**:*Existing customers will be soon sent their logins for the new billing system!_





*Total Orders:*

*1.> cyberharsh - Linux Dhamaka Offer – Rs299/- (Account Activated)

2.> **life31 - Linux Beginner Package - Rs149/- **(Account Activated)

3.> Pat - Linux Dhamaka Offer with .com Domain – Rs499/- (Account Activated)

4.> amitava82 - Linux Beginner Package - Rs149/- (Account Activated)

5.> amitava82 - 2nd Linux Beginner Package - Rs149/- (Account Activated)

6.> stick - Linux Beginner Package - Rs149/- (Account Activated)*

*7.> prasad_den - Linux Personal Package with .in Domain - Rs448/- (Account Activated)*

*8.> adi007 - Linux Dhamaka Offer with .info Domain – Rs499/- (Account Activated)*

*9.> **(ID WITHHELD) - Linux Beginner Package - Rs149/- **(Account Activated)

10.> **chawngthu**- Linux Outpower Package with .com Domain – Rs898/- (Account Activated)

11.> kuld33p- Linux Outpower Package with .com Domain – Rs898/- (Account Activated)

12.> **NucleusKore - Linux Outpower Package - Rs499/- **(Account Activated)

13.> **PikachuTrAiNeR - Linux Dhamaka Package with .info - Rs299/- **(Account Activated)

14.> MetalheadGautham** - Linux Dhamaka Package with .in - Rs349/- **(Payment Pending)



 15.> I've lost count, too many orders to put up all the names here 



Payment Methods
*


> At Present, Outpower Hosting offers the following  payment options:
> 
> 
> *Online Payment *(Netbanking, Debit Cards, Cash Cards, Mobile Payments)
> ...



 

[/quote]


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

when will service start?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> when will service start?


As soon as a min of 25-30 orders fill in or by new year mate. Once the service starts the prices might go up.

* Added Today 05/12:* New Domain offer for Rs199/- a year!

Now get a domain with your hosting package! 

Now 250MB+2GB+.in domain = Rs269/- only!!

Check the latest updated packages here


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

wowee that 70 rupees plan looks good! how do I pay?

If I don't register for a domain, do I get a subdomain(xyz.hosting.com style) atleast?

can I pay by hand or by cash or by DD?

and can I publish via Free Publishing tools like NVU? I don't have front page as I could not bear to waste money on M$ Office when Nike Shoes were to be bought(suggest me better stuff on linux, I am sure you know lots of lin web softys which a near maniac of Linux like you must support)


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> wowee that 70 rupees plan looks good! how do I pay?


That's the cheapest any package on the internet can get 



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> If I don't register for a domain, do I get a subdomain(xyz.hosting.com style) atleast?


 Well, we at hobbyistlounge don't provide subdomains but you can always get free subdomains from other providers like cjb.net etc and just point them to the space you buy. However, if i can get atleast about 15customers asking for a subdomain, then I could probably think of giving it myself for free which would be www.xyz.outpowerhosting.com 



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> can I pay by hand or by cash or by DD?


 Any which way money can reach me 
As of now, cheque, DD, online bank transfer(From any bank supporting 3rd party online transfer) and paypal(not suggested)

I would suggest you to go through with the order on the website and at the end you will get an order form. Just make sure you either keep a copy or print that order form and email the same to me. Once I get the order form, I'll tell you how to make the payment.

As, I suggested, I might take the payment now or just before the service starts. but if I can get a min of 15orders, I can start before the projected launch which is the end of the month and New Year.



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> and can I publish via Free Publishing tools like NVU? I don't have front page as I could not bear to waste money on M$ Office when Nike Shoes were to be bought(suggest me better stuff on linux, I am sure you know lots of lin web softys which a near maniac of Linux like you must support)


Well, any publishing tool that lets you ftp to the server will work. Or you can just make your website with the tools and just upload them normally. Besides, there are a hell lot of readymade website which you can put up with the existing tool included with the service called Fantastico (Self Install Scripts).


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

outpowerhosting ?

give a name that doesn't embaress the owner yaar...

how about powersite.com or coolweb.com or innet.com ?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> outpowerhosting ?
> 
> give a name that doesn't embaress the owner yaar...
> 
> how about powersite.com or coolweb.com or innet.com ?



Are yaar, I have only 3 domains under my name now. So, if i need to offer subdomains, I can offer it only under the domains I hold in my name. 2domains are for personal use. The only other domain is Outpowerhosting.com. But like I said, if there is good enough demand for subdomains, then I'll probably get a new domain with whatever coolname and then offer the subdomains under that. 

However, if you would like to order any of the packages, please go through the above mentioned procedure


----------



## blackpearl (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

I have seen a lot guys in this webhosting business. You are a reseller aren't you? or do you have your own server? How do you make profit with such petty sums like Rs250/yr  and Rs 399/yr? How much did you pay to acquire this service, if you don't mind answering. Just curious.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*



			
				blackpearl said:
			
		

> I have seen a lot guys in this webhosting business. You are a reseller aren't you? or do you have your own server? How do you make profit with such petty sums like Rs250/yr  and Rs 399/yr? How much did you pay to acquire this service, if you don't mind answering. Just curious.


Honestly, I don't need to answer these questions. However, what if I have my own server? what if I'm a reseller? does this make a difference as long as I provide the service properly? The point is not how I make profit, there will be some way or the other in which you make up the expenses and make the profit. I don't make a living out of webhosting, hence I don't need to charge high amounts. If you think this is some kind of scam, then I would advice you to stay away from it. 

You saw only the Rs250 plan? The cheapest one is Rs70/- per year 

I've lot of space and bandwidth available with me at the moment, so I've decided to give users the benefit, rather than making money with high price low bandwidth service, I've decided to get back the revenue with low price high bandwidth packages as long as I get enough no. of users on the service.

After all, if you think spending a mere Rs70/- on this service for a whole year is a big risk to take, then I would be more than happy to direct you to providers who give the same services at over Rs600 a year.  
______________________________________________________________________________________________

 *EDIT: 06/12 UPDATE*

As if the offers weren't good enough, I've added a bit more drool into 2 new packages:

* Linux Dhamaka Offer:  300MB + 2.5GB + Free Domain = Rs199/- per year 
Windows Dhamaka Offer:  300MB + 2.5GB + Free Domain = Rs249/- per yea*r 

You can view all the packages and offers Here

Guys, don't let this offer go  please!! I've tried my best to take prices right down to the floor level. I don't think there is anyone else that can offer these packages at this price!! I need your orders to keep up this offer, else I'll have to let go of this and probably shut this scheme down 

*UPDATE*

Users who have given their order today:

*dd_wingrider* - Windows Personal Package

Come on Guys, I need more orders to begin the service


----------



## blackpearl (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*



			
				Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> Honestly, I don't need to answer these questions. However, what if I have my own server? what if I'm a reseller? does this make a difference as long as I provide the service properly? The point is not how I make profit, there will be some way or the other in which you make up the expenses and make the profit. I don't make a living out of webhosting, hence I don't need to charge high amounts. If you think this is some kind of scam, then I would advice you to stay away from it.
> 
> You saw only the Rs250 plan? The cheapest one is Rs70/- per year



Why are you angry?? I never said anything about scam. I just wanted to know how people make profit with web hosting business, just for knowledge. Some people are strange!


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*



			
				blackpearl said:
			
		

> Why are you angry?? I never said anything about scam. I just wanted to know how people make profit with web hosting business, just for knowledge. Some people are strange!


Are yaar, I wasn't angry *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif Was just being a bit assertive. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/15.gif

BTW, I guess I mentioned the method in which I'm looking to get back the revenue. That is with more volume. So, I've kept a set volume in picture and priced things according to that. Rather than what other webhosters usually do in which they keep the space/bandwidth in picture and do the pricing. Also like I mentioned, this is not my only source of revenue, so it doesn't matter even if I dont' make the best profit.

I thought we Indian consumers were so price concious, but now when I've given up additional profit and priced the packages to cheapest possible extent on the entire world wide web, no one wants it *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif

We all waste more than Rs70/- a week on soft drinks and seems like no one wants to spend that amount too on a whole year of webhosting *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/20.gif


----------



## Anindya (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

Offtopic: Can u plz tell me the difference between linux and windows hosting? Actually i am thinking of buying one so would like to clear my doubts first.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*



			
				Anindya said:
			
		

> Offtopic: Can u plz tell me the difference between linux and windows hosting? Actually i am thinking of buying one so would like to clear my doubts first.



*www.htmlgoodies.com/beyond/webmaster/article.php/3473441
*www.nettigritty.com/choosingwebhosting.php

These links should help you. Please feel free to ask any doubts.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*



			
				Anindya said:
			
		

> Offtopic: Can u plz tell me the difference between linux and windows hosting? Actually i am thinking of buying one so would like to clear my doubts first.



There is no difference between linux and windows server.Main difference is server OS, Microsoft developed and owns the Windows operating system. Linux is open source and generally free.So, linux hosting is cheaper than Windows hosting.

*Linux hosting*
MS FrontPage
Flash 	
Shockwave 	
RealAudio / Video 	
CGI-Script 	
Perl 	
PHP 	
SSH 	 
MySQL 	 		 

*Windows Hosting*
MS FrontPage
Flash 	
Shockwave 	
RealAudio / Video 	
CGI-Script 	
Perl 	
PHP 		 	 		 
ASP 	  	
MS Access 	  	
MS SQL 	  	
Visual Basic Scripts 	  	

Best thing about Linux hosting is ..it is cheap and many free softwares is available.

I provide linux hosting....and I have almost all script installed supported by linux server.you can check scripts supported by linux server here.
*www.whost.in/hosting/baby
*I am not promoting my selling here ..please ignore mine pricing and others.Don't ask about my hosting here.*


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*



			
				ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> I provide linux hosting....and I have almost all script installed supported by linux server.you can check scripts supported by linux server here.
> *xxx/hosting/baby
> *I am not promoting my selling here ..please ignore mine pricing and others.Don't ask about my hosting here.*


@ravi, appreciate you explaining the stuff but posting your link here and telling that you're not promoting is a bit overboard I think. You do have your own thread for this, then I don't see a reason you needing to post your link here for anything being discussed here.

So, if you could please remove the link, it would be appreciated.


----------



## Anindya (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

Ravi and Cyrus thanks!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*



			
				Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> @ravi, appreciate you explaining the stuff but posting your link here and telling that you're not promoting is a bit overboard I think. You do have your own thread for this, then I don't see a reason you needing to post your link here for anything being discussed here.
> 
> So, if you could please remove the link, it would be appreciated.


Mine intension is only to show what scripts/ softwares  are available for Linux server.

I am not hacking your thread dear....thats why I have already quoted in bold..to ignore my hosting.

infact your hosting is much cheaper than mine hosting 
why anyone will buy from me..when he is getting better deal from U 

Plese don't mind my post in ur thread.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

^^ I get your point but it's really unethical to do things like this *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/33.gif


----------



## Anindya (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

hey buddy will i get a domain .com free in ur Rs. 210 plan? Nothing is mentioned in ur site. One more thing can i get more space in Rs.199 plan?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*



			
				Anindya said:
			
		

> hey buddy will i get a domain .com free in ur Rs. 210 plan? Nothing is mentioned in ur site. One more thing can i get more space ij Rs.199 plan?



Any extras are possible on request. Just let me know how much extra space or bandwidth you need and I'll calculate the pricing and let you know.

The free domain is only with the 'Linux Dhamaka Offer' which is Rs199. And the free domain is the .info extention. If you want a .com or .co.in domain, then you can get it at a discounted rate with the Linux Dhamak Offer. Refer the End of the page of the Offer.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

as for the domain, I recomend .in for general use. .info sounds a bit bad, cheap and uncommon. .com/.org = wallet hole. .co.in gives a subdomain like feeling. .biz - just a bit better than .info.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> as for the domain, I recomend .in for general use. .info sounds a bit bad, cheap and uncommon. .com/.org = wallet hole. .co.in gives a subdomain like feeling. .biz - just a bit better than .info.



so, when are you getting your .com domain from me? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif


----------



## Pat (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

^^I will buy a .co.in with my Linux Dhamaka Offer!


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*



			
				Pat said:
			
		

> ^^I will buy a .co.in with my Linux Dhamaka Offer!



Great, please do complete the order and sent me the details.


----------



## Anindya (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

I am thinking of buying that 210 linux plan but need some more time! As i have very little knowledge about all these and help to decide.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*



			
				Anindya said:
			
		

> I am thinking of buying that 210 linux plan but need some more time! As i have very little knowledge about all these and help to decide.


Help shouldn't be a problem at all mate. Payment is always later, so you can order the package at any time.

*UPDATE:*

Packages ordered Today:

*1.> krups* - Windows Beginner Package


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

*UPDATE:11/12*

*Packages ordered Today:*

*1.> Pat* - (Linux Dhamaka Offer with .co.in Domain) x2


----------



## Pat (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

^^I would want one more package (same offer)! So kindly count that too


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*



			
				Pat said:
			
		

> ^^I would want one more package (same offer)! So kindly count that too


Do you want it for 2 years or another account all together? Just make sure you log back into the account and purchase the package once more.

*UPDATE:*

 Yeh *Dharmveer Singh* kaun hai bhai? Please PM me.


----------



## Anindya (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

1.) i dont see any domain sale option in ur site! how do i buy the domain? do i have to buy it from a different site? oops sorry i missed it completely!


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*



			
				Anindya said:
			
		

> 1.) i dont see any domain sale option in ur site! how do i buy the domain? do i have to buy it from a different site? oops sorry i missed it completely!



Well, before you make a purchase, you need to first make sure that the domain you want is actually available.(You'll need to use any other website which offers domain serach to do this search) once you confim that, just buy the domain sale package by selecting the appropiate option like .com, or .co.in and mention the domain name you want in the additional notes at the end of the order.


----------



## abhi.eternal (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

i want 'Linux Dhamaka Offer' + .in domain. Is the payment yearly?

and what is 'Domain Sale Offer'? Please explain.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*



			
				abhi.eternal said:
			
		

> i want 'Linux Dhamaka Offer' + .in domain. Is the payment yearly?


Payment is made yearly and the payment doesn't have to be made when the order is placed. You'll just need to make the payment just before the service starts by the end of the month for new year.

Please register yourself and make the order so that I have you on the list.



			
				abhi.eternal said:
			
		

> and what is 'Domain Sale Offer'? Please explain.


Domain Sale Offer as the name suggest is a Sale with domain priced at a much lesser rate comparitievely with other providers. If you take the dhamaka package, you don't need to purchase the domain sale offer package to get a domain as the dhamaka package comes with a free domain.

Please PM me for any further clarifications.

*UPDATE:*

* Just Incase anybody is not sure about the ordering part here's what you'll need to do:*

* 1.>* Go through with the order on the website. You don't have to make the payment now. At the end of the order, you'll get the order form with the order ID and some other details. Please make sure you save this order form or take a print out of it.

* 2.>* Please email me a copy of the order with your contact details like your name, telephone no, address, choise of plan etc. to double check discrepancies in the order.

* 3.>* Once I confirm your order, I'll take the payment after I get a handfull of users and just before the service starts. So, you can keep the order form with you as of now and when I request you to make the payment, please do so ASAP.

* 4.>* Payments can be made via cheque, DD, Bank Transfer(Recommended) and Paypal (Not recommended)

* 5.>* I plan to start the service before New Year, hopefully if I get few more customers within that time, I should be able to start it well before that.

* 6.>* Any queries can be emailed to me at sales@hobbyistlounge.com or you can PM me as well. Please mention your *digit user id* and your hobbyist Lounge Store user id once you register on the website when you send the email.

* 7.>* If you would like to chat regarding any related information, please feel free to join the Hobbyist Lounge Chat section which can be found at *www.hobbyistlounge.com/chat


----------



## Pat (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*



			
				Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> Do you want it for 2 years or another account all together? Just make sure you log back into the account and purchase the package once more.


 
Another account..I will place the order in a days time..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

i am interested in this offer

*www.hobbyistlounge.com/shop/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=4

how can i pay you ??

by bank transfer ? or by post ?? i can send the money to you
i live in bangalore
i would like to create a website of my own and put up a blog there !
thanks .. please help !!
but i have exams ! can i get this done after Jan 8th ??
i would love to you meet you.. after jan 8th of course !
thanks !

give bangalore office address
i don't have credit card or pay pal !! ! will neither get anytime soon for 4-5 years !

and what about my domain name .. how do i register this domain for example say www.example.in or www.example.com >??? can you do it for me ? and yes i would like to have complete control of this domain .. i mean i want to own it !


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*



			
				a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> i am interested in this offer
> 
> *www.hobbyistlounge.com/shop/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=4
> 
> ...



Good ambitions yaar, don't worry, I'll help you.

First, Read the post#33. It tells you exactly what you need to do. As far as the domain is concerned, just tell me which one is it that you want and I'll see if it's available and ofcourse register it for you to have control over it.

Please PM me for any further queries.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

Hey am also interested.
I want a .in domain with the Linux Personal package.
So it ll be 120 + 50 =170 bucks?
and if i want Linux Beginner + .in then 70 + 50 = 120 bucks?

And yea even i ll do this after Jan 8th. Exams going on.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

thanks for the reply
will get back to you after 3rd sem exams .. certainly !!


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*



			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> Hey am also interested.
> I want a .in domain with the Linux Personal package.
> So it ll be 120 + 50 =170 bucks?
> and if i want Linux Beginner + .in then 70 + 50 = 120 bucks?
> ...


 Well the Linux Personal package will cost you Rs120/- per year
And a .in domain purchased separately will cost you Rs199/-

So, if you get a Linux Personal Package+.in domain then it will be 120+199 = Rs319/- per year

If you take the Linux beginner then it will be 70+199 = Rs269/- per year.

However, I guess the best option for you is to go for the Linux Dhamake package which gives you a free .in domain for a total of 249/-. The package has more space and bandwidth than the Linux Beginner package.

I hope this clarifies your doubt.

Please PM me for any more clarifications.



			
				a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> thanks for the reply
> will get back to you after 3rd sem exams .. certainly !!


 Looking forward for your order.

*EDIT:*

*Who's order id is this?

071211-134105-3310*


----------



## Pat (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

Nice to see more and more people interested in the offer!

P.S: If I want to change my previous order (to get a .com instead of .co.in domain), what should I do ?


----------



## abhi.eternal (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*



			
				Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> *Who's order id is this?
> 
> 071211-134105-3310*



Oops!! soorrry!!! this order id is mine!! forgot to send you the mail!! have done it now!


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*



			
				abhi.eternal said:
			
		

> Oops!! soorrry!!! this order id is mine!! forgot to send you the mail!! have done it now!


Ok, I got your mail now, thanks for confirming.

It's better you drop a cheque directly to my bank in bangalore rather than giving me money and me needing to put it back into my account again. However, I'll let you know as to when to make the payment.

*EDIT:

Orders confirmed today:

**1.> abhi.eternal* - Linux Dhamaka Offer with .in Domain - Rs249/-


*EDIT:*

* Who's order ID is this?

071213-091525-6963*


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

Me too interested in 70/- year starter plan. will confirm by 2 days


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

*For any queries via Chat, please add these user ID's:*

*MSN:* hobbyistlounge@live.in
*Yahoo:* hobbyistlounge@yahoo.com
*Gtalk:* hobbyistlounge@gmail.com


----------



## timemachine (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

hey can i pay through paypal???

I will try the hosting package first....then i m interested over 20GB webspace.

I am currently hosting on godaddy. 

Please tell me so that i can place the orders.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*



			
				timemachine said:
			
		

> hey can i pay through paypal???
> 
> I will try the hosting package first....then i m interested over 20GB webspace.
> 
> ...


Please read the instructions mentioned in the first post carefully, that should help you in ordering what you would like. However, if you like to chat about the same, plz do add the above mentioned ID.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

*
19/12 : Offer has been re-opened

All those who have already ordered, please refer the first post immediately.
*


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

Little confusion..
.org domain in dropdown list is priced at Rs. 250 but when I add to card it says Rs. 399! So whats the actual price?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*



			
				amitava82 said:
			
		

> Little confusion..
> .org domain in dropdown list is priced at Rs. 250 but when I add to card it says Rs. 399! So whats the actual price?



Sorry, I couldn't reply earlier.. just came back from kanyakumari...

The lowest price for domain is  Rs149 for the .info domain. Hence the package itself has been priced at Rs149. Now, everything you see in the drop down list is an addition, so what you see is not just 250 but +250 which is 149+250 = Rs399/-

Hope you got the math, what ever extra is mentioned in the drop down list is how much needs to be added to the price of the package mentioned there. Besides, all the prices are correctly mentioned in the table on the same page to avoid any confusion.

Please feel free to clear any confusion.


----------



## cyberharsh (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

I have sent an email regarding order id *071219-124801-3270.*


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*



			
				cyberharsh said:
			
		

> I have sent an email regarding order id *071219-124801-3270.*



Got it, thanks.


----------



## cyberharsh (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

any update? when should we expect the start of the service?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*



			
				cyberharsh said:
			
		

> any update? when should we expect the start of the service?



Service is on schedule for 1st of Jan, all updates will be mentioned here including the post#1.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

*Hurry up everyone, offer might close within couple of days!*

...


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

Where did all the posts go?? Who's screwing around with this forum????


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

*@cyberharsh and @pat, both your payments have been recieved. 

Service on schedule.*


----------



## Pathik (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

^^ I will also contact you as soon as my exams get over.


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

My order ID is: 071228-221331-2085


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

You don't register .edu domain?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*



amitava82 said:


> My order ID is: 071228-221331-2085
> You don't register .edu domain?



I got your order, please let me know the mode of payment that you would like to use.

The registration of .edu domains have restrictions, please read the below quote.



> .edu domain name registration is limited to fully accredited postsecondary institutions of higher learning, such as four-year colleges. .edu domain registration is for the most part limited to schools located in the United States. .edu domain  name registration is handled exclusively by EDUCAUSE, a nonprofit organization working to promote the intelligent use of information technology in education. Their  FAQ provides  complete eligibility information.
> 
> *www.boutell.com/newfaq/creating/registeredu.html


----------



## life31 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*



Cyrus_the_virus said:


> Where did all the posts go?? Who's screwing around with this forum????


 
I think there wa an database error yesterday for the forum. I think you had sent me a PM. Isant it????

I got an notification into my mail ID but when i checked the forum it was showing database error. And later when i could log in there wasant any PM.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*



life31 said:


> I think there wa an database error yesterday for the forum. I think you had sent me a PM. Isant it????
> 
> I got an notification into my mail ID but when i checked the forum it was showing database error. And later when i could log in there wasant any PM.



Yes, I did, I sent one saying that this offer allows you to host multiple domains and not just one.


----------



## life31 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

Oh thanks. I did see your tread and your site too. But as per your tread your hosting is not up yet.

And secondly you say here
*250MB Disk Space / 2.5GB Bandwidth --- Rs149/- per year*

But your site says 250MB disk space and 2GB monthly bandwidth.

Was also intreasted in the *Linux dhamaka* if that was a .com with it. .info's are just useless and you get them for around Rs80 to Rs90.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*



life31 said:


> Oh thanks. I did see your tread and your site too. But as per your tread your hosting is not up yet.
> 
> And secondly you say here
> *250MB Disk Space / 2.5GB Bandwidth --- Rs149/- per year*
> ...




It's 2.5GB Bandwidth, thank you for letting me know the mistake, will correct it now.

You can order the Linux dhamaka offer with a .com domain for Rs549/-. Please do complete the order on the website so that I can put you up on the list as well. I've started taking payments too. Accounts will be activated from Jan1st(For those whose payments have been realised by then)


----------



## life31 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*



Cyrus_the_virus said:


> It's 2.5GB Bandwidth, thank you for letting me know the mistake, will correct it now.
> 
> You can order the Linux dhamaka offer with a .com domain for Rs549/-. Please do complete the order on the website so that I can put you up on the list as well. I've started taking payments too. Accounts will be activated from Jan1st(For those whose payments have been realised by then)


 
Oh dude i ment .com for that rate itself 
Any ways intrested in Linux begineers 250Mb pack. But before intend to meet you on chat or live support.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*



life31 said:


> Oh dude i ment .com for that rate itself
> Any ways intrested in Linux begineers 250Mb pack. But before intend to meet you on chat or live support.



You can add me on these ids:

 MSN: hobbyistlounge@live.in
Yahoo: hobbyistlounge@yahoo.com
Gtalk: hobbyistlounge@gmail.com


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

*@**life31, **thanks for making your payment* *

These 6 Payments are still Pending, please make them as soon as possible.*

*1.> dd_wingrider* - Linux Personal Package – Rs249/-
*2.> pathiks* - Linux Dhamaka Offerwith .in domain – Rs349/- (Waived till Jan8 )
*3.> abhi.eternal*   - Linux Dhamaka Offer with .in Domain – Rs349/-
*4.> rajesh20198*5 - Linux Beginner Package + 2yr .com Domain – Rs947/-
*5.> htnakirs* - Linux Beginner Package - Rs149/-
*6.> amitava82* - Linux Beginner Package - Rs149/-


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

payment sent!


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*



amitava82 said:


> payment sent!



When you sent $4, damn paypal charged me $0.46. 
So $3.54 is what I got which is Rs139/-


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

I sent you more but you ended up getting less! 
I'm not sending anymore..


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*



amitava82 said:


> I sent you more but you ended up getting less!
> I'm not sending anymore..



I actually wanted to tell that before you sent but by then you actually sent it.. anyways.. thanks for making the payment. 

Service should be up by tomorrow. If any delays, updates will be posted here.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

*Those who are still confused as to what Fantastico is and what that includes in this hosting package:*

Along with this hosting space, you will get something called "Fantastico".

Fantastico is a software that lets you install pre-designed scripts on your webspace, which means there are lot of readymade websites which you just need to install with the click of a button. You need to have some knowledge of php editing only if you wish to modify the pre-designed websites to customize them to the way you want them to behave.

Below is what you get with Fantastico De Luxe



> *BLOGS*
> b2evolution (0.9.0.12)           *b2evolution* is a news/weblog tool, which allows users to run newsfeeds and weblogs.
> 
> Nucleus (3.22)           *Nucleus* is a tool, which helps users create and maintain a personal blog, a family page, an online business site or online journals.
> ...


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

*@amitava82, life31 and pat.* Guys, please provide me with the domain names that are going to be pointed to the hosting space so that I can create your hosting accounts ASAP.

*@cyberharsh,* your account has been activated, and by now you should know what your gift is for being my first customer!  Enjoy!


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

*@life31*, your account has been activated *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif

I have given you the subdomain sameer.outpowerhosting.com. Enjoy!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


----------



## life31 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*



Cyrus_the_virus said:


> *@life31*, your account has been activated *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif
> 
> I have given you the subdomain sameer.outpowerhosting.com. Enjoy!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


 
Thanks for the hosting and your kind support too.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

*Everyone can now try out the Demo Account

**Try out a DEMO account HERE
Username: Outpower
Password:  Password

*Enjoy! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif*
*


----------



## htnakirs (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

Demo Account not accepting PW.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

^yeah!and found out that *username: outpower ,password: password* works out


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*



htnakirs said:


> Demo Account not accepting PW.



It is working.

username: outpower
password: password


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

*@pat*, your domain and hosting account has been activated! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif

Enjoy!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


----------



## Pat (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

Thanks a lot..Just logged in and checked the details! Looks good so far! I will get in touch with you if I have any queries! Thanks once again for the prompt service


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Preorder 0.5GB Space + 5GB Transfer for Rs120/- a year!!*

*@htnakirs, rajesh201985, abhi.eternal *&* dd_wingrider.* Still waiting for your payments. Please make them ASAP so that I can open your accounts without any delay.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 8, 2008)

hey cyrus the virus
i will be buying an account from you .. i just need more research now about how my website !! and how it should be and how i should create one !

can you give me some links where i can learn all that ?? 
my website will be about tutorials and Sony ericsson hacking and also my blog

also what about domain name .. i need to buy one !!
just need to think of a domain name !

add me on yahoo !! akshay1205 is my id

about payment its not prob.. will pay you through  bank transfer ! now tell me about your plans !!

i see prices have gone up .. that's bad !!


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 8, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> hey cyrus the virus
> i will be buying an account from you .. i just need more research now about how my website !! and how it should be and how i should create one !



Please check Post#72. It gives you the details of the automated website installed called fantastico.

Apart from fantastico, there is a new tool available which is called RVsite builder which allows you do design and build a site to your preference through a step by step setup wizard.

If you would Like to check out these options, I would suggest you to please try out the demo account listed on the Frist post in this thread.



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> can you give me some links where i can learn all that ??
> my website will be about tutorials and Sony ericsson hacking and also my blog



You will find a lot of documentation around on the web on how to use your cPanel control panel to the most effective use. just go to cpanel.net and you will find all the documentation that relates to the cPanel. You can try out the demo account while you learn the same.



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> also what about domain name .. i need to buy one !!
> just need to think of a domain name !



This is by far the most difficult thing. But you don't need to worry much, because you can host multiple domains under the plans unlike other providers who allow only one or 2 domains to be hosted. So, even if you get one domain and later decide to get another fancy domain name, you can easily get one and just addon that to the current package! simple as that, no need to get a new package for a new domain.



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> add me on yahoo !! akshay1205 is my id



Added



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> about payment its not prob.. will pay you through online sbi !! bank transfer ! now tell me about your plans !!



Bank transfer should be fine, but if you have paypal, that's also fine.



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> i see prices have gone up .. that's bad !!



Yes, prices from the intial offer has gone up due to the reasons mentioned in the first post, however, the prices are still darn cheap!!


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 10, 2008)

*@amitava82*, your hosting account has been activated! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif

Enjoy!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hopefully everyone got their account up and running 
I was just wondering who is hosting what? May be you wanna post your website link so that we can have a look. Just curious 
I'll post mine sometime tomorrow after some bug fixing.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 11, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Hopefully everyone got their account up and running
> I was just wondering who is hosting what? May be you wanna post your website link so that we can have a look. Just curious
> I'll post mine sometime tomorrow after some bug fixing.



Good idea, if everyone is fine with providing their website links, I'll probably post it in the beginning against their Id's so that everyone can see what they are hosting on the service


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 23, 2008)

New Billing Control Panel and Website Front-end launching soon.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 23, 2008)

*Who's ORDER IDs are these?

080123-065302-5462

080119-232629-8148  	

080118-233755-2547*


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 25, 2008)

*@stick*, your hosting account has been activated! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif

Enjoy!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif




*Accounts Activated to date:*

*1.> cyberharsh - Linux Dhamaka Offer – Rs299/-**

**2.> **life31 - Linux Beginner Package - Rs149/-**

* *3.> Pat - Linux Dhamaka Offer with .com Domain – Rs499/-**

* *4.> amitava82 - Linux Beginner Package - Rs149/-

**5.> stick - Linux Beginner Package - Rs149/-




**Payments yet to recieve:*

*6.> dd_wingrider* - Linux Personal Package – Rs249/-

*7.> pathiks* - Linux Dhamaka Offerwith .in domain – Rs349/-

*8.> abhi.eternal*   - Linux Dhamaka Offer with .in Domain – Rs349/-

 *9.> rajesh20198*5 - Linux Beginner Package + 2yr .com Domain – Rs947/-

*10.> htnakirs* - Linux Beginner Package - Rs149/-


----------



## adi007 (Jan 25, 2008)

i am a complete n00b in web site building..
u have some nice offeres..
but where is 70 rs offer.. did u removed it.....

i have some queries...
some say that .info ,.in domains are not so good..is it true..does it have any effect like google listing and so on..

next is i understand what a webspace means..domain means..but didn't know what bandwidth mean ie, what 2.5 GB transfer what does it mean..please do not provided any links..explain urself in simple words...

next is site building .. well can we design our site like www.gigasmilies.com or www.askvg.com ...
and can we have forum in the site...and email support in the site..

i have no net connection in my home..but can access net via college(Linux)..if i built my site does i have to have net in my home..can't i update the site online without using any softwares..or i have to use some ftp software..
i can visit the cafe for twice or thrice regarding site building but can't visit it daily....

which is the best offer(with any domain name) u suggest which is very cost efficient(coz i have to pay it with my pocket money..) for me..the site will be used like a blog..

next can we earn money with the help of our site..like using adsense or something..


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 25, 2008)

Ok, as I told, here is my website: www.iupgbsa.info
Let me know what you think...send me some ideas, bugs reports etc., 
Demo user account: demo@iupgbsa.info Password: sam


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 25, 2008)

adi007 said:


> i am a complete n00b in web site building..
> u have some nice offeres..
> but where is 70 rs offer.. did u removed it.....




Offers had changed as mentioned in the first post.




adi007 said:


> i have some queries...
> some say that .info ,.in domains are not so good..is it true..does it have any effect like google listing and so on..



that's absolutely nonsense. it has nothing to do with ratings. It's just a personal preference. Some of those who think .com is the only way you can establish yourself is crap, there are lot of websites out there that has good reputation, traffic and content that have .info, .org etc as the domain extension.




adi007 said:


> next is i understand what a webspace means..domain means..but didn't know what bandwidth mean ie, what 2.5 GB transfer what does it mean..please do not provided any links..explain urself in simple words...



The monthly bandwidth is the similar to the bandwidth on your internet connection, which means the server will count the amount of data that is being uploaded and downloaded from it. The total upload and download on the account combined together for a single month for a single month is called the bandwidth. If you run just a simple blog with about 1000unique visitors everymonth with not too many vidoes or graphics files on the site, then 2-3GB should be well enough.




adi007 said:


> next is site building .. well can we design our site like www.gigasmilies.com or www.askvg.com ...
> and can we have forum in the site...and email support in the site..



It really depends on your level of skill and knowledge. The service being provided is the base service on which you can do absolutely anything(legal) within the prescribed bandwidth and disk space. The only thing you are limited to is  your imagination. There are lot of easy install scripts available via fantastico. I had mentioned what fantastico is all about a few posts back, here's the link: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=706560&postcount=72



adi007 said:


> i have no net connection in my home..but can access net via college(Linux)..if i built my site does i have to have net in my home..can't i update the site online without using any softwares..or i have to use some ftp software..
> i can visit the cafe for twice or thrice regarding site building but can't visit it daily....



You don't need any software. Everything can be done online. The only problem is, say you design your website offline, then you will need an ftp software to upload the files at one go, else you can still use the online tools available to upload the files one by one. It really depends on the content that you upload, if you don't upload much, you really wouldn't need an ftp sofware or any other sotware. Everything can be done online via the sofwares available online on the server.




adi007 said:


> which is the best offer(with any domain name) u suggest which is very cost efficient(coz i have to pay it with my pocket money..) for me..the site will be used like a blog..



Well for you, get the dhamaka package with the .info domain and 300MB disk space and 3GB bandwidth.



adi007 said:


> next can we earn money with the help of our site..like using adsense or something..



It's upto you like I said before, it's only limited by your imagination. You can put up what ever you want so long it doesn't violate the hosting terms of service.


----------



## life31 (Jan 25, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Ok, as I told, here is my website: www.iupgbsa.info
> Let me know what you think...send me some ideas, bugs reports etc.,
> Demo user account: demo@iupgbsa.info Password: sam


 

Wow superb... beautiful look.

Liked the header pic (building and the arc).

By the way whats the demo account i mean login is it just to mantain records of all the members or you have any more plans for it???


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 25, 2008)

@Amit,
The color scheme is nice but it hurts nice when you want to reda the text. Eyes have to fight to read text over bright background ans contrast is not enough.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 25, 2008)

Guys, I appreciate you posting your sites hosted here, but for the sake of clarity,  please try to keep the discussion of those on a different thread.


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 25, 2008)

@cyrus: offtopic: I would like to create a site that is very much similar to wikipedia, but restricted to one subject only.. will the phpwiki option in fantastico be enough for this. And using that, can i restrict editing ability only to a certain group of people who i classify as editors...?

Anyway, I'm very much interested in the linux personal package at 249 a year.
And can you let me know how much is the renewal fee after 1 year for .in and .com domains..?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 25, 2008)

prasad_den said:


> @cyrus: offtopic: I would like to create a site that is very much similar to wikipedia, but restricted to one subject only.. will the phpwiki option in fantastico be enough for this. And using that, can i restrict editing ability only to a certain group of people who i classify as editors...?



Well, since I haven't personally used the phpwiki script, I wouldn't be able to comment on it's functions, it's better you do a bit of googling to get answers from their projects or possibly from people who have used it before.




prasad_den said:


> Anyway, I'm very much interested in the linux personal package at 249 a year.
> And can you let me know how much is the renewal fee after 1 year for .in and .com domains..?



Good to know you are interested, however, please do make atleast your order at the earliest so that you are protected from any price rises.

The renewal for .com remains the same, however, the .in will cost Rs599 from the second year onwards.


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 25, 2008)

^^ Sent an email.. Please let me know paypal payment details soon. I won't be available for the next 2 days..


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 25, 2008)

prasad_den said:


> ^^ Sent an email.. Please let me know paypal payment details soon. I won't be available for the next 2 days..



Replied, please do follow the instruction on the email


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 25, 2008)

^^ Followed... and emailed you again..


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 26, 2008)

*@prasad_den*, your domain and hosting account has been activated! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif

Enjoy!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


First Post Updated!


----------



## adi007 (Jan 27, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> The monthly bandwidth is the similar to the bandwidth on your internet connection, which means the server will count the amount of data that is being uploaded and downloaded from it. The total upload and download on the account combined together for a single month for a single month is called the bandwidth. If you run just a simple blog with about 1000unique visitors everymonth with not too many vidoes or graphics files on the site, then 2-3GB should be well enough.


^^Ok what if in some month it exceeds the limit ...i think my site will not be available till next month..Am i right?..


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 27, 2008)

adi007 said:


> ^^Ok what if in some month it exceeds the limit ...i think my site will not be available till next month..Am i right?..



It's not really like that, when you exceed like a certain percentage, you'll get a warning that you are about to exceed, at this  point, you can either upgrade to a higher package or keep the traffic in check. If it exceeds then account will be temproarily suspended till the end of that month.


----------



## Pat (Jan 28, 2008)

adi007 said:


> ^^Ok what if in some month it exceeds the limit ...i think my site will not be available till next month..Am i right?..



Something like this will happen 

*emallonline.in/productdetail.php?proid=187


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 28, 2008)

^^  LOL..!

@Cyrus: thanks..! 
Site is under construction...will let all know soon..!


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 6, 2008)

**gigasmilies.googlepages.com/69.gifNew Website Launched!*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/69.gif*


I'm proud to announce the launch of the new Website for Outpowerhosting.com *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif

The New front end will provide you with a much better experience in shopping for web hosting and domains and available choices with detailed information.

Along with the new website, I'm also proud to announce the launch of an Integrated billing system where users can view their bills, update their information and log trouble tickets as well!

Hope you all will enjoy the new look and purchase more as well! 

*ENJOY! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif*

_*Note**:*Existing customers will be soon sent their logins for the new billing system!_


----------



## Pat (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks..that looks exciting..Anyways, welcome back


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 10, 2008)

*Last call for payment from the below listed users:*

*Payments yet to recieve:*

*6.> dd_wingrider* - Linux Personal Package – Rs249/-

*7.> pathik* - Linux Dhamaka Offerwith .in domain – Rs349/-

*8.> abhi.eternal*   - Linux Dhamaka Offer with .in Domain – Rs349/-

*9.> rajesh20198*5 - Linux Beginner Package + 2yr .com Domain – Rs947/-

*10.> htnakirs* - Linux Beginner Package - Rs149/-


Please make the payments within the next 7days if you would like to take the package for the offered price. Failing to do so will result in cancellation of your orders and future orders cannot be guaranteed at these prices. 

It has been well over 1-1.5months since you had opted and registered for these packages and for which payment is still pending. 7 days left to make the payment.


----------



## appu (Feb 10, 2008)

i have a doubt regarding this so i asked u....

i have a blog and i need only the domain....so if i buy a domain wil u provide the url-direction service
that is i want the domain i purchase to redirect to my blog address...is that possible and how much extra will that cost


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 10, 2008)

appu said:


> i have a doubt regarding this so i asked u....
> 
> i have a blog and i need only the domain....so if i buy a domain wil u provide the url-direction service
> that is i want the domain i purchase to redirect to my blog address...is that possible and how much extra will that cost



You will have complete control over the domain, hence you can change the routing when ever you want according to your preference.

There is no extra cost for this, it's all part of the domain control.


----------



## montsa007 (Feb 12, 2008)

Can i become a Reseller?
Can i Pay Via Paypal?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 13, 2008)

montsa007 said:


> Can i become a Reseller?
> Can i Pay Via Paypal?




I'm sorry, but reselling is not available at the moment. And even if I introduce it, please don't think that reseller packages are going to carry the same prices, they will atleast be 50% costlier.

Paypal is accepted as long as the transaction charges are added.


PS:
Good to see this thread reaching coincidental nos  :

Posts:111
Views:3000

*img145.imageshack.us/img145/3198/img1ze7.th.jpg

I guess this thread should be a sticky


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 15, 2008)

*@adi007*, your domain and hosting account has been activated! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif

Enjoy!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


First Post Updated!


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 15, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> *@adi007*, your domain and hosting account has been activated! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif
> 
> Enjoy!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif
> 
> ...


lol! no offense but why do you want to notify people about their account by replying in this thread? I think you can better do that by sending them an email from your admin panel or just editing and updating the first post of the thread ?

Sorry for being skeptical but it this being done to keep ur thread on the first page of the section?

plz, no offence but I just felt its wierd, thats why


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 15, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> lol! no offense but why do you want to notify people about their account by replying in this thread? I think you can better do that by sending them an email from your admin panel or just editing and updating the first post of the thread ?
> 
> Sorry for being skeptical but it this being done to keep ur thread on the first page of the section?
> 
> plz, no offence but I just felt its wierd, thats why



lol.. comeon, that is outright blind guess... it's obvious that this is just updating the thread and has nothing to do with informing users... 

Technically, this amounts to trolling. Because it's assumption when you actually have a chance to ask people who have already bought. Please don't make such assumptions, I update each and every user as and when needed by all necessary means


----------



## adi007 (Feb 15, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> *@adi007*, your domain and hosting account has been activated! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif
> 
> Enjoy!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif
> 
> ...


thanks man...



rohan_shenoy said:


> lol! no offense but why do you want to notify people about their account by replying in this thread? I think you can better do that by sending them an email from your admin panel or just editing and updating the first post of the thread ?
> 
> Sorry for being skeptical but it this being done to keep ur thread on the first page of the section?
> 
> plz, no offence but I just felt its wierd, thats why


i believe there is nothing wrong in informing in the thread whose accounts have been activated..it will give idea to the other people regarding who and how many people have brought account from him.....so that they might enquire regarding his service..and BTW this is the cheapest plan which one can see...i had viewed several web hosting sites... none are offering this cheap....so i believe there is no need for him to make unnecessary updating so that this thread stands first  in the section...


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 16, 2008)

*@chawngthu*, your domain and hosting account has been activated! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif

Enjoy!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


EDIT: First Post Updated!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 16, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> *@chawngthu*, your domain and hosting account has been activated!



who is chawngthu in digit forum. I dont see any user with this username.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 16, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> who is chawngthu in digit forum. I dont see any user with this username.



@ravi, i can see where you are getting to, please avoid trolling on this thread, I don't need to to fake anything to pretend as if someone is buying from me. if you are not so sure, for the love of god, please do a search for the username before trolling. Please stop policing around

Here's the link to the user profile: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=37544

The last few posts have seen unwanted posts from several users here. Please avoid this, if you have any doubts about whether this offer is genuine or not, please ask the digit users who have already bought from me.  This is the reason I'm putting up their id's in the first place.


*EDIT:*

*Total Orders till now:*

*1.> cyberharsh - Linux Dhamaka Offer – Rs299/- **(Account Activated)

**2.> **life31 - Linux Beginner Package - Rs149/- **(Account Activated)

* *3.> Pat - Linux Dhamaka Offer with .com Domain – Rs499/- **(Account Activated)

* *4.> amitava82 - Linux Beginner Package - Rs149/- (Account Activated)

**5.> stick - Linux Beginner Package - Rs149/- (Account Activated)*
 
*6.> prasad_den - Linux Personal Package with .in Domain - Rs448/- (Account Activated)*

*7.> adi007 - Linux Dhamaka Offer with .info Domain – Rs499/- **(Account Activated)*
 
*8.> **(ID WITHHELD) - Linux Beginner Package - Rs149/- **(Account Activated)

**9.> **chawngthu**- Linux Outpower Package with .com Domain – Rs898/- **(Account Activated)*


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 16, 2008)

why my last two post is deleted from this thread.

was I doing anything wrong.........
Mod please let me know ..........


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 16, 2008)

I can't understand why you people act so childish. You're running a business and all this might make other think about your professionalism. 

ravi_9793 - 
What's your problem if that person is not the member of the forum? It looks so childish and don't me a martinet. 


Cyrus_the_virus - 
Even though, it's obvious that you're bumping the thread (and there's nothing wrong with it), it does not look good. Act professionally and solve other problem (ie they need a host for their sites). Cheap tactics can take only this far, really successful business use other tactics. 

We all use a funnel. You blow your own trumpet. Ie, you market your product/service. Smart and successful people also use funnel. They make a great product and turn the funnel. Their clients/customers do the talking. If I say my blog is great, it's marketting. When my readers say my blog is great, others trust and you can see the effect.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 16, 2008)

And yeah, I've deleted the posts. Unnecessary addendum to the thread which attracts flame bait and off topics. 

And you don't question mod's decision, if you feel I was unfair, you PM me or admins. 

Back to the topic. I need no explanation or debate on this issue. I'll delete all the off topic posts after this...


----------



## ashok jain (Feb 17, 2008)

Dear all

shared hosting is for beginners only , before going for any hosting plans folks please check the uptime ratios , DOS attack protection . server config , place of server , connection speed.

do not go with the words and attractive plans , check the server config with other forums, also check the info of server & uptime from other forums only.

i am not against cheap hosting ,but it must be good & true.

i have checked the all hosting packages of good brands & local Indian brands , the prices offer by Cyrus_the_virus is very cheap compare to them , but some kind of security is require before buy. i mean the history of seller & server.

So do check from your end then go forward.

regards


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 17, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> I signed up for a beginner package. Invoice #1006
> how much shall i pay?
> my domain name: *www.m7infosolutions.com/



I'm sorry about the delay in the reply, there was a festival going on in my place hence no electricity from morning till 7:30pm.

You already bought a beginner package from me, right? I see your invoice, you can make the payment like you did the last time. Please come on IM, I'll give you the total amount.

However, I would like to tell you that the hosting offers ulimited domain hosting, hence you can just add this domain to your existing space if that is enough for you.


----------



## adi007 (Feb 17, 2008)

To all

Let me give some review of the service provided by Cyrus_the_virus.
I purchased  Linux Dhamaka Offer with .info Domain from him on 9th feb 2008.Domain name aditech.info(The site is not yet completed)

My account was activated within 30 mins after he got the payment.

His email and response service is very good.I am a complete n00b in web related areas.He helped me in all possible ways to set up my domain.He also helped me to install wordpress.

Even if the price is cheap, i have full control over domain.The domain is registered in my name and i have full access and control over it.

As said earlier he provides instant help as an when required within 24 hrs.He is honest and prompt and full value of money is guaranteed in him.

Regards
Adithya U


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 17, 2008)

^^ Thank you very much for the review adi.


----------



## utsav (Feb 17, 2008)

Man i found ur domain names too costly


 in comparison to others.y is it so?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 17, 2008)

utsav said:


> Man i found ur domain names too costly
> in comparison to others.y is it so?



 I really doubt whether it's as costly as you are sounding it to be. Please tell me what is the difference in pricing that you are seeing from other providers?


----------



## life31 (Feb 17, 2008)

adi007 said:


> To all
> 
> Let me give some review of the service provided by Cyrus_the_virus.
> I purchased Linux Dhamaka Offer with .info Domain from him on 9th feb 2008.Domain name aditech.info(The site is not yet completed)
> ...


 
Cheers dude....
Me too preety satisfied with his service. Till now i am observing 99.99% uptime. Never experienced any downtime till now. But as a rule it could not be said as 100%  Hope he keeps the good work and gets lots more satisified customers


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 17, 2008)

life31 said:


> Cheers dude....
> Me too preety satisfied with his service. Till now i am observing 99.99% uptime. Never experienced any downtime till now. But as a rule it could not be said as 100%  Hope he keeps the good work and gets lots more satisified customers



Thank you for the review!

I would like to bring to everyone's notice that if you want, then free subdomains are on offer as well. So, you can get anything like xyz.outpowerhosting.com for free with any package. I've already given one to @life31


----------



## iMav (Feb 19, 2008)

no credit card payment option  yaar


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 19, 2008)

iMav said:


> no credit card payment option  yaar



not Yet, I'm trying to build up volume slowly so that I can integrate payment gateways. I can integrate other payment gateways now but I want to wait till I can afford to get an Indian  payment gateway that can do not only cc prosessing, but also bank trasnfers, mobile payments, cash cards etc.

Hoping to integrate them as soon as possible. Besides, the payments options as of now are most suited to Indian buyers.

Payment Options available as of now:


Online Bank Transfer
Cheque/DD
Paypal
I think these are good enough till large volumes are available and automated processing are necessary.


----------



## ashok jain (Feb 19, 2008)

hi ,

Domain prices are very good , comapre to bigdady its ok.

reviews are good , cheers.

regards


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 20, 2008)

*Following Orders have been cancelled due to non payment:

1.> dd_wingrider* - Linux Personal Package – Rs249/-
*2.> pathiks* - Linux Dhamaka Offerwith .in domain – Rs349/-
*3.> abhi.eternal*   - Linux Dhamaka Offer with .in Domain – Rs349/-
*4.> rajesh20198*5 - Linux Beginner Package + 2yr .com Domain – Rs947/-
*5.> htnakirs* - Linux Beginner Package - Rs149/-

The above users were given more than 2 months time to make the payments and even after repeated request and no replies, failing to do so has led to cancellation of their orders. 

Secondly, future orders from these users will not be entertained not because they haven't made the payments but they gave up on their words as users here might know that this offer was started as a group pre-order and depending on the response and promises is when I started the service. Now that they gave up on me after I started the service, I've suffered small losses but thankfully made it up by several other users signing up.

The business I do works on trust and honesty, and anyone breaking that will simply not be appreciated.

Please save your time by not posting any bashing reply posts as I have no personal issues with any of these users but simply cancelled their orders on a breach of business trust.


----------



## ahref (Feb 22, 2008)

^^ You can not start your business on the promises of others. No one have interest in your business. Everyone looks own interest.

Placing order than not paying is not very much uncommon thing. And your stance of not accepting their order again is very immaturish decision I think. Chances of them become your customer is very high, why are you blocking your future business.

Just my 2c


----------



## dd_wingrider (Feb 22, 2008)

^^Well said @ahref, i thought i wont reply to his comments but I would surely like to make my stand clear and how it happened,

I ordered for 1 windows package and 1 linux hosting package, out of which later he backed out on giving windows hosting saying he cant do it, and increased the price of linux hosting, So there was no point for me to take it. I have absolutely no idea why he blames me talking about honesty and trust.


----------



## Pat (Feb 22, 2008)

When the price of the hosting plans changed, I was offered to either back out or make the payment and go ahead with the order.I am sure it must have been the same with others as well.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 22, 2008)

Pat said:


> When the price of the hosting plans changed, I was offered to either back out or make the payment and go ahead with the order.I am sure it must have been the same with others as well.



Exactly @pat, the offer was clear enough, either opt for it, or you have the option to back out, but some users still said they opt for it and backed out once it started. That's something that's not appreciated.

@ahref, I do understand the point you are making and do respect it, however, one needs to understand that not everyone's business methods are the same, nor will some one else's method always suit everyone.

@ahref, if you look around in other places, you will certainly come to know that it's not just about the interest one shows to start something but also the response one gets. It's called interest check or IC. Once someone finds that there is a market for the idea is when they start implementing it. Like mentioned before, everyone has their own way of  doing business, and I guess you should be knowing that by now after several years of online affiliate and other businesses.

I think there are lots of users here who still don't get the concept of group orders?


----------



## rahul964 (Feb 26, 2008)

its very good site...i will soon purchase a account from this website


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 2, 2008)

Hurry up All, last date for all offers listed are 31st March!

Prices might not remain the same after that. Order your package before that to take advantage of these prices


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 3, 2008)

*@kuld33p*, your domain and hosting account has been activated! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif

Enjoy!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


EDIT: First Post Updated!


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 3, 2008)

*@cyberharsh
@**life31
@**Pat
**@amitava82
**@stick**
@prasad_den

*The billing account for the above users have been activated. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif

As you guys had signed up for the intial offer, there was no billing panel then, but now that the NEW billing panel is available, your accounts have been added there and you can use it now. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif

Please check your emails for the details!!


----------



## wecaz (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Cyrus,
      I want to purchase "Linux Beginner Package". I am ready to pay now. But I need delay in activation. That means I don't want to start my one year package right now.
      One basic question, 2 quantity means double storage and bandwidth, or 2 years package?

Can you give me address of some website hosted in the same plan, so that I can visit. Thanks.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 5, 2008)

wecaz said:


> Hi Cyrus,
> I want to purchase "Linux Beginner Package". I am ready to pay now. But I need delay in activation. That means I don't want to start my one year package right now.



No problem as long as it's not going to exceed 30days.



wecaz said:


> One basic question, 2 quantity means double storage and bandwidth, or 2 years package?



2 means 2 packages for 1year each.



wecaz said:


> Can you give me address of some website hosted in the same plan, so that I can visit. Thanks.



Unfortunately, this is more or less for asking information which we promised confidentiality to our customers and hence I wouldn't be able to directly provide you with these details. However, you can do either or these:

1.> Ask the members who bought the packages what their sites are.
2.> go to *www.myipneighbors.com/ and search for our site www.outpowerhosting.com, then it will list some of the accounts that are on the same IP. you can check them that way.


----------



## mavihs (Mar 6, 2008)

interested!!! added u on gmail. will talk online!! wat time do u come online???


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 6, 2008)

mavihs said:


> interested!!! added u on gmail. will talk online!! wat time do u come online???



If we can't catch up online, you can always call our sales number: +91-9745779024.


----------



## PikachuTrAiNeR (Mar 14, 2008)

Payment sent through Demand Draft as of now for the Dhamaka Hosting offer. =3
*EDIT*: Payment should arrive on your side by Monday, 17th March, 2008 latest by 15:00.
.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 17, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> *300MB Disk Space / 3GB Bandwidth + FREE .info Domain --- Rs299/Year*


can you add Rs. 50 extra and make it .in instead of .info ?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 17, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> can you add Rs. 50 extra and make it .in instead of .info ?



As you wish, but remember, you will need to give me your personal details for domain registration which you denied the last time around 

Anyways, the domain will have privacy protect, which means your info will be hidden and different information will be shown.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 17, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> As you wish, but remember, you will need to give me your personal details for domain registration which you denied the last time around


OK


Cyrus_the_virus said:


> Anyways, the domain will have privacy protect, which means your info will be hidden and different information will be shown.


You should have told that 2 months back
Now I end up paying Quadruple


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 17, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> You should have told that 2 months back
> Now I end up paying Quadruple



It was a recent addition


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 17, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> It was a recent addition


how old ?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 18, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> how old ?



About 1 month


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 24, 2008)

...
(you know why I did that)


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 24, 2008)

^^


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 24, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> ^^


thee hath forgotton to update thy first post.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 24, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> thee hath forgotton to update thy first post.



that's because I stopped updating it long back because few other lunatic hosts here thought it was a crime to update my thread with members who bought them. 

Anyways, forget the lunatics, I've updated them on your request.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 24, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> that's because I stopped updating it long back because few other crack hosts here thought it was a crime and cheap bumping technique to update my thread with members who bought them.
> 
> Anyways, forget the cracks, I've updated them on your request.


lol


----------



## anand1 (Mar 24, 2008)

@ravi_9793
chill lol....!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 24, 2008)

anand1 said:


> @ravi_9793
> chill lol....!


please avoid naming people.
especially if the person being named has a bad temper
peace.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 24, 2008)

cyrus ! you should really mind your langauge...


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 24, 2008)

shantanu said:


> cyrus ! you should really mind your langauge...



Did i call names at anyone here? don't blow it out of proportion. I know you are a very light hearted boy who can take small things to heart very soon, but please avoid offtopic things, we've already had this thread cleaned by mods several times over.

So, when I haven't named anyone, I don't know who's taking offense of it when there is nothing to be offended off here?

Again, please don't take this thread offtopic, those who are interested can post, and if you want me to update your details, I will do so.


----------



## anand1 (Mar 24, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> please avoid naming people.
> especially if the person being named has a bad temper
> peace.


 
Sorry for that.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 24, 2008)

no ones going offtopic dude, its just using words as cracks and all arent needed.. play cool and calm.. no need to make things tighter..


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 24, 2008)

shantanu said:


> no ones going offtopic dude, its just using words as cracks and all arent needed.. play cool and calm.. no need to make things tighter..



Peace.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 28, 2008)

Last reminder to members here:

Hurry up All, last date for all offers listed are 31st March!

Prices might not remain the same after that. Order your package before that to take advantage of these prices


----------



## rockafella (Mar 28, 2008)

dude, you need to get your cpanel updated, it is running a vulnerable version..


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 28, 2008)

rockafella said:


> dude, you need to get your cpanel updated, it is running a vulnerable version..





It's the latest as far as I'm aware. Infact the one that has been updated after the spree of attacks against linux servers.


----------



## rockafella (Mar 28, 2008)

Dont want to drive this one to offtopic again but just a quick note..

latest version is 11.18.3


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Apr 3, 2008)

*Promotions Ended on 31st March


03/04 :** Revised Offers as on 1st April*


*250MB Disk Space / 2.5GB Bandwidth --- Rs199/- per year
500MB Disk Space / 5GB Bandwidth --- Rs299/- per year
1GB Disk Space / 10GB Bandwidth --- Rs549/- per year*

*Current Promotions*:

*300MB Disk Space / 3GB Bandwidth + FREE .info Domain --- Rs349/Year*

*.INFO domains for Rs149/-*


----------



## shantanu (Apr 3, 2008)

Cyrus my domain and space is expiring on 14th this month, i registered with ewebguru last time.. but this time i want a change .. if you have any offers, can u explain in a bit detail.. ?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Apr 5, 2008)

shantanu said:


> Cyrus my domain and space is expiring on 14th this month, i registered with ewebguru last time.. but this time i want a change .. if you have any offers, can u explain in a bit detail.. ?



Sorry about the delay, I was in the process of moving office and hence missed your query.

What are the details that you would like to know? The prices of the domains are as mentioned on the website and all you have to do is register for a domain package and choose transfer after searching for your domain. This way after the payment is made, the transfer process will be initiated and it should be completed within 1week. The domain control that we provide is independent of your hosting, hence even if you change hosts in the future which I don't think will be necessary, you still can manage your domain without going through us.


----------



## shantanu (Apr 8, 2008)

ok thats cool.. the thig is was asking is about a PACKAGE i mean some attractive package  , well checked out the website so i can choose now...


----------



## hard_rock (Apr 13, 2008)

Well...I think I missed the good offers till now...Damn I miss my home and my PC!!

   I already have a domain. I want to change the webhost. Is 149Rs/year offer still valid?? 

  Also, another query..Can we buy extra bandwidth for additional amount. Like if our sites are flooded with traffic, can we buy another 1gb bandwidth after 2.5gb of plan is used?? Hope you got my point..

 Another question, please dont feel offended.I'm just enquiring. You are providing attractive offers now,Suppose if tomorrow some crisis comes and you want to quit this business (which I hope not to happen  )...But ...considering the case..what solution will you give to us..

   As a customer,I think I have the right to ensure security of my webspace. Hope you dont mind answering this...


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Apr 13, 2008)

hard_rock said:


> Well...I think I missed the good offers till now...Damn I miss my home and my PC!!
> 
> I already have a domain. I want to change the webhost. Is 149Rs/year offer still valid??



Unfortunately not. The 149 package now cost 199. And it's likely to remain at that price.




hard_rock said:


> Also, another query..Can we buy extra bandwidth for additional amount. Like if our sites are flooded with traffic, can we buy another 1gb bandwidth after 2.5gb of plan is used?? Hope you got my point..



As of now, the bandwidth and the space are coupled, hence if more bandwidth is required, you'll have to upgrade the account to a higher package. When you upgrade, you don't have to pay the full price of the package, say for example you take the 199 package and after 2 months, you want to upgrade to the 299 package, then all you have to do is pay for the rest 10months after deducting what you have already payed. We offer our customers this flexibility.



hard_rock said:


> Another question, please dont feel offended.I'm just enquiring. You are providing attractive offers now,Suppose if tomorrow some crisis comes and you want to quit this business (which I hope not to happen  )...But ...considering the case..what solution will you give to us..
> 
> As a customer,I think I have the right to ensure security of my webspace. Hope you dont mind answering this...




You have every right to ask and at Outpower Hosting, we are transparent about the processes involved.

Like you said, it wouldn't happen, however, if there will be any reasons to leave the business, that won't be due to a financial crisis, that will only be if it gets un-manageable or can't give it enough time. In such a case, I would never close it down, rather delegate the responsibility or outsource the processes to other vendors and keep control of the company and pricing. However, if financially it ever meets a dead end, then again, it wouldn't close down, I would want it to keep running and hence sell it off under certain regulations like, no price hike for certain period etc.

So, no matter how worse it gets, your services won't be affected with what happens on at the backend office.


----------



## kidd (Apr 22, 2008)

grt service you got there ...  outpowerhosting is cool.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Apr 22, 2008)

kidd said:


> grt service you got there ...  outpowerhosting is cool.



Thanks for the comment 

BTW, it would help other customers decide, if you expand the word 'cool' like was it the service, support or the ease of use? Any comment on these would help


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (May 15, 2008)

Outpower Hosting is proud to announce it's latest client. *Zebronics*, one of India's leading computer hardware brands has chosen Outpower Hosting to partner in their online business needs.

Outpower Hosting is glad to welcome Zebronics to our Family and hope to have a fruitful association with them.


----------



## pimpom (May 17, 2008)

Cyrus, I just visited the Zebronics website, partly to see how fast the page loads from your server. The moment the home page started loading, my anti-virus detected a virus, my hard disk started grinding like it was going crazy and my system slowed to a crawl. I turned off my internet connection, but I don't know yet if any damage was done.

I don't want to contact Zebronics myself and run the risk of having them reply with a virus attached. I think you should look into it immediately. My AV (Trend Micro Internet Security 2006) identified the virus as "Possible Hifrm 3".


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (May 17, 2008)

pimpom said:


> Cyrus, I just visited the Zebronics website, partly to see how fast the page loads from your server. The moment the home page started loading, my anti-virus detected a virus, my hard disk started grinding like it was going crazy and my system slowed to a crawl. I turned off my internet connection, but I don't know yet if any damage was done.
> 
> I don't want to contact Zebronics myself and run the risk of having them reply with a virus attached. I think you should look into it immediately. My AV (Trend Micro Internet Security 2006) identified the virus as "Possible Hifrm 3".




Thanks for pointing out a possibly infected page. I have reported the same to zebronics and it should be fixed soon. Meanwhile, you can always visit the other sites on the server to see how fast they are. You can find few site addresses at: *www.webhostingstuff.com/review/OutpowerHosting.html


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (May 20, 2008)

We are proud to announce that *theitwares.com* has moved to Outpower Hosting. We welcome one of the leading indian hardware shopping sites to the Outpower Hosting family *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 20, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> We are proud to announce that *theitwares.com* has moved to Outpower Hosting. We welcome one of the leading indian hardware shopping sites to the Outpower Hosting family *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif


WTF ?
<gautham rubs his eyes>

you are doing great business bro


----------



## praka123 (May 20, 2008)

congrats


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 20, 2008)

The 500 plan won't suit my site.
its bandwidth in just 20 days has gone more then 10gb.

Nice cheap hosting. Bring higher plans lets see then we will get to know.

And super max thing is very costly.

In fact for that price you will get unlimited bandwidth, space, unlimited domains etc  also one free domain.
it will only take some 3000 Rs.

and if two people agree to share ... bingo.

for 4-5k per year you will get BLUEHOST ...
and they can share it as 2.5k per year and put up their sites in there.


----------



## Pathik (May 20, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> We are proud to announce that *theitwares.com* has moved to Outpower Hosting. We welcome one of the leading indian hardware shopping sites to the Outpower Hosting family *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif





Cyrus_the_virus said:


> Outpower Hosting is proud to announce it's latest client. *Zebronics*, one of India's leading computer hardware brands has chosen Outpower Hosting to partner in their online business needs.
> 
> Outpower Hosting is glad to welcome Zebronics to our Family and hope to have a fruitful association with them.



Congrats dude.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (May 20, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> The 500 plan won't suit my site.
> its bandwidth in just 20 days has gone more then 10gb.



You need to select packages according to your needs. Looking at a lower package and saying it doesn't suit your needs is pointless. There are larger packages to suit your needs accordingly on the same service. Please don't make it sound like there is no options for you.



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Nice cheap hosting. Bring higher plans lets see then we will get to know.



We consider our business to be based on value hosting and not cheap hosting

I hope you realize that majority of startups requires very little space and that's the segment we are more focused on. You can read all about our Mission and values at our about us page.

I challenge you to find a cheaper package than the beginner package with similar features from a reliable web host.



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> And super max thing is very costly.



We add value to what we provide and you might not find all the packages 'cheap' and that comes back to the above statement made about 'value' hosting and not cheap hosting.



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> In fact for that price you will get unlimited bandwidth, space, unlimited domains etc  also one free domain.
> 
> it will only take some 3000 Rs.



I hope you realize what overselling is
Please don't make overstatements without knowing the truth behind all such offers.



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> for 4-5k per year you will get BLUEHOST ...
> and they can share it as 2.5k per year and put up their sites in there.



I hope you realize that BlueHost doesn't give you cPanel accounts. Custom provider panels are much cheaper to obtain, if you are really interested in plans that have custom panels at much cheaper rates and willing to put the money where your mouth is, the please do visit our alternate hosting site *www.5cell.org

There you'll find high bandwidth, high diskspace, low cost custom panels. The one's that you seem to be more inclined towards.



praka123 said:


> congrats





MetalheadGautham said:


> WTF ?
> <gautham rubs his eyes>
> 
> you are doing great business bro





Pathik said:


> Congrats dude.



Thanks, thanks, thanks


----------



## gary4gar (May 23, 2008)

Congrats Buddy!
I myself also think of starting a site but i guess i am too lazy
But when i do so, the i would consider your hosting package.

I visited Zebronics & theitwares site. I must say it loads pretty fast.

Hosting not about cheap prices but Better placed plans with excellent support


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 23, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Congrats Buddy!
> I myself also think of starting a site but i guess i am too lazy
> But when i do so, the i would consider your hosting package.
> 
> ...


actually, hosting has two parts:

1. Cheap and reliable hosting for personal/beginner sites

2. Needn't be so cheap, but definitely reliable, durable and professional hosting for those wanting large sites, and for businesses.

I think he has managed to cover the first feild *excellently*, and its sure to attract many more people.

But for the second one, the home page doesn't offer much glory. But I am sure businesses like Zeberonics who need hosting will first personally contact the webhost and ask him a lot of questions, and strike up a personalised deal. So it doesn't matter much for them.


----------



## gary4gar (May 23, 2008)

You have post Account of Income/Expenditure for the Month of January 2008:
Which shows *51% net Loss*. whats the present condition?

I hope you must have atleast reached break even.
No-profit no loss is okay but nobody can't survive on recurrent Losses.
Maybe increased rates will help you.
wish you success & Huge Volumes hence profits


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (May 23, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> You have post Account of Income/Expenditure for the Month of January 2008:
> Which shows *51% net Loss*. whats the present condition?
> 
> I hope you must have atleast reached break even.
> ...



I have broken even Indeed, and hope to post the nos. at the end of this month.


----------



## gary4gar (May 23, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> I have broken even Indeed,



Happy to hear that


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (May 23, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Happy to hear that



All this wouldn't have been possible without the support and help of member's here and ofcourse, the forum itself.


----------



## goobimama (May 31, 2008)

I can vouch for these guys. They are good. Really quick support, always helpful, and so far no downtime.


----------



## praka123 (May 31, 2008)

^you use Cyrus's hosting?


----------



## goobimama (May 31, 2008)

Well not for my own use, but yes, I use Cyrus the virus' hosting.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jun 6, 2008)

@gary4gar, the financial details have been updated 

You can view it at: More Facts in About us.


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 6, 2008)

^^ 
Good going cryus! So any good offers for mortals like myself?  Maybe a free domain name for a year? Or free domain name if brought with hosting? 

All the best for your business. May you grow leap and bounds.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jun 6, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> ^^
> Good going cryus! So any good offers for mortals like myself?  Maybe a free domain name for a year? Or free domain name if brought with hosting?
> 
> All the best for your business. May you grow leap and bounds.



Since you asked, yeah, buy the personal package and I'll give you a .info for free  ONLY VALID for you!


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 6, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> Since you asked, yeah, buy the personal package and I'll give you a .info for free  ONLY VALID for you!


Thanks a lot! Was kidding. Will buy in case I need any hosting needs.


----------



## shantanu (Jun 6, 2008)

i need a starter plan urgently .. for a friend of mine.. the cheapest possible... please reply here as i dont have time to surf around..


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jun 6, 2008)

shantanu said:


> i need a starter plan urgently .. for a friend of mine.. the cheapest possible... please reply here as i dont have time to surf around..



The cheapest one is the Rs199/year plan. 250MB Disk Space /2.5GBTransfer

Here's the link. Just click on signup and rest is easy as a breeze.



drgrudge said:


> Thanks a lot! Was kidding. Will buy in case I need any hosting needs.



I'll make sure you have the free domain provided the purchase is made within the next 72hrs.


----------



## shantanu (Jun 7, 2008)

where is the link  ? with domain naa ?

or what is the cost of domain if separately ?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jun 7, 2008)

shantanu said:


> where is the link  ? with domain naa ?
> 
> or what is the cost of domain if separately ?



Sorry, here is the link

The domain costs seperate. However, there is a free .info on offer for the Rs349 package.


----------



## amit_kumar (Jun 16, 2008)

I can see that you are using pirated version of clientExec billing and support software.
*billing.outpowerhosting.com


*img158.imageshack.us/img158/2438/clienthq5.jpg


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jun 16, 2008)

amit_kumar said:


> I can see that you are using pirated version of clientExec billing and support software.
> *billing.outpowerhosting.com



Dear Amit Kumar, Please do ask before assuming else you'll be making an ass out of yourself by assuming.

The message is shown because the license has expired, not that the software is pirated. It's in the process of renewal of the license and should be back shortly.


----------



## acesuresh (Jun 17, 2008)

I want to host my Co's website, i need all the information in doing that. I'm pretty much new to this, i do have a vague idea on hosting but i will leave to experts here to let me the head and tail of web hosting.

Thank You Guys,


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jun 17, 2008)

acesuresh said:


> I want to host my Co's website, i need all the information in doing that. I'm pretty much new to this, i do have a vague idea on hosting but i will leave to experts here to let me the head and tail of web hosting.
> 
> Thank You Guys,



If you could just answer a few basic questions, we could help you further with it.

1.> What kind of business is the company into? Advertising? Designing? Job related? or whatever it might be, please do point out.

2.> Does the company already have web hosting elsewhere or is it going to be starting it's online presence for the first time?

3.> Is there anybody who's good and webdesigning that will build the site or would it be a Do it Yourself thing?

4.> Does the company already have a large customer base which would come online as soon as the website is up or has the company just started growing?

Answering these questions would help us give you a tailor made solution for your business so that you don't overspend on things you don't require.


----------



## blueshift (Jun 17, 2008)

^How much will a .com domain costs?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jun 17, 2008)

blueshift said:


> ^How much will a .com domain costs?



Rs399/-
Here's the link to the prices:
*outpowerhosting.com/main/index.php?page=domains


----------



## acesuresh (Jun 17, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> If you could just answer a few basic questions, we could help you further with it.
> 
> 1.> What kind of business is the company into? Advertising? Designing? Job related? or whatever it might be, please do point out.
> 
> ...



Dear Cyrus,

I have answered all your queries, hope this is helpful. Thanks for your support buddy. One more thing is i'm new to this hosting stuff so please fill me in all the details i need to know.

1.> What kind of business is the company into? Advertising? Designing? Job related? or whatever it might be, please do point out.
----> At start its going to be consulting firm.

2.> Does the company already have web hosting elsewhere or is it going to be starting it's online presence for the first time?
----> This will be the first. (as informed earlier)

3.> Is there anybody who's good and webdesigning that will build the site or would it be a Do it Yourself thing?
----> There are people who can build the website for me at their leisure time.

4.> Does the company already have a large customer base which would come online as soon as the website is up or has the company just started growing?
----> I did not exactly understand this question.


Regards,
Suresh


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jun 18, 2008)

acesuresh said:


> 4.> Does the company already have a large customer base which would come online as soon as the website is up or has the company just started growing?
> ----> I did not exactly understand this question.



Well, that basically meant to ask if you already have customers or is your company just new.

But from what you've said, it does appear that you would just require a website with static pages (maybe a little bit of flash) not exceeding 150MB in space and maybe a max of around 2-3GB a month in bandwidth.

I would best recommend you the beginner package offered by us at the moment which has support for pretty much everything that you would require when you start building your site and as it grows.

Do take a look at the plans offered at the moment over here: 
*outpowerhosting.com/main/index.php?page=webhosting


----------



## acesuresh (Jun 18, 2008)

Cyrus,

I'm interested to sign for personal offer. will you let me the difference between dhamaka and personal. I would also like to know what do you mean when you say unlimited domain and free.info domain.

One more thing, does my mail traffic (which is my lifeline) proportionately sync with your uptime. I hope you get my point. I wish not to have any trouble with my mail traffic.

Regards,
Suresh.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jun 18, 2008)

acesuresh said:


> Cyrus,
> I'm interested to sign for personal offer. will you let me the difference between dhamaka and personal. I would also like to know what do you mean when you say unlimited domain and free.info domain.



The basic difference between Personal and Dhamaka is that you get a free .info Domain + 300MB Disk Space/3GB Traffic in the Dhamaka Package while in the Personal package, there is no free domain and only the hosting account is provided which is 250MB/2.5GB Bandwidth.

The meaning of unlimited domains is that you can add on how many ever domain you want to the account. Say tomorrow you buy another domain, you can add that domain to the same account free of charge and use it under the same hosting account without paying anything extra. Most companies permit only 1 domain per account on shared Hosting. However, here you can host as many domains as you wish on the same account without any limits on the no. of domains added.



acesuresh said:


> One more thing, does my mail traffic (which is my lifeline) proportionately sync with your uptime. I hope you get my point. I wish not to have any trouble with my mail traffic.



Uptime means whatever functions on the server which includes your hosting account, your mails etc. Hence the uptime will be the same for all the services that you would use on the server.

If you would like more information, do add us to chat online using these id's:

outpower@yahoo.com
outpowerhosting@gmail.com
outpower@live.com


----------



## appu (Jun 19, 2008)

hey cyrus looks like ur biz has grown lot from the last time i came here for a domain
gr8 going man

hey i am interested in ur dhamaka offer which is wit a domain? right

for now i wil be only using the storage for my theme blog but i have a planned to start a site so will soon design that too and use ur offer to it fullest

wat i wanted to know is that
Can i intregrate blogger plateform into the offer ie; i post a article using blogger and the site gets update wit it.

I see in the site that ur accepting paypal so do i have to pay the full amount rite away and u give the rest account details r i have to pay monthly....

and during the offer period ........suppose i take dhamaka plan and use it for around 3 month and then due to my site requirement if i need more bandwidth r space can i just pay and ask for more or do i have to change the whole plan??


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jun 19, 2008)

appu said:


> hey cyrus looks like ur biz has grown lot from the last time i came here for a domain
> gr8 going man



Dangyou



appu said:


> hey i am interested in ur dhamaka offer which is wit a domain? right
> 
> for now i wil be only using the storage for my theme blog but i have a planned to start a site so will soon design that too and use ur offer to it fullest
> 
> ...



Yes, Dhamaka is the one with the free .info domain.

As long as you know what you're doing, you should be able to integrate it with blogger or anything else that you would like to. There is no limitation as such with respect to the scripts or automation tasks that can be run on the server except things like IRC etc.



appu said:


> I see in the site that ur accepting paypal so do i have to pay the full amount rite away and u give the rest account details r i have to pay monthly....



Since the costs is really low, it wouldn't make sense to take monthly payment like $0.38 every month for the beginner package, that would just be a waste of energy and time, also the reason we are able to price it so low is because it involves upfront payment so that we don't have to increase prices anticipating losses. And since paypal carries transaction charges, payments made 12 months is going to be like too much transaction charge as paypal has a minimum of $0.35 per transaction. So, would it make sense to pay $0.38 as hosting fees and $0.35 as transaction charge every month? I hope you get the point



appu said:


> and during the offer period ........suppose i take dhamaka plan and use it for around 3 month and then due to my site requirement if i need more bandwidth r space can i just pay and ask for more or do i have to change the whole plan??



We give our customers the exclusive freedom to pay for only what they use unlike many other hosts. Which means, if you were in need of extra space and bandwidth ever, you just need to upgrade to the next package by just paying the difference in price, not only that, you don't have to pay for the whole year, you just have to pay for the remaining months.. which means say 3 months you use 1 package and you need to upgrade, then you just need to pay the difference for the new package only for the next 9 months, you don't need to pay for a whole new year!


----------



## appu (Jun 19, 2008)

thks man
another thing is the domain that u give free
should i select while ordering or i may get it later maybe a month after i have purchased the package.

and suppose i order now and i want to start using the service from 1 july can i do that.

sorry for all these but i need to know...


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jun 19, 2008)

appu said:


> thks man
> another thing is the domain that u give free
> should i select while ordering or i may get it later maybe a month after i have purchased the package.
> 
> and suppose i order now and i want to start using the service from 1 july can i do that.



you would need to select the domain during the signup itself and the domain and the hosting are going to be activated at the same time. No delays.

Make sure that the payment is dispatched within 3days of the order being placed. This system is in place to stop a lot fake signups that don't pay and everyone goes through the same system.



appu said:


> sorry for all these but i need to know...



Why are you being sorry for clearing your doubts


----------



## appu (Jun 19, 2008)

k fine thnks man.... i have to find a suitable domain now

till wen is this dhamaka offer valid???


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jun 19, 2008)

appu said:


> k fine thnks man.... i have to find a suitable domain now
> 
> till wen is this dhamaka offer valid???



Haven't decided on the validity but I can tell you it should at the least be there for another 3-4weeks.


----------



## appu (Jun 19, 2008)

hey i am registering now but for payment its asking offline payment option
i wann pay by paypal so wat should i select
*
Update*
hey since no other option was there i have selected the offline method.....
and plz tell the details of the paypal account where i have to pay


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 20, 2008)

appu said:


> wat i wanted to know is that
> Can i intregrate blogger plateform into the offer ie; i post a article using blogger and the site gets update wit it.





Cyrus_the_virus said:


> As long as you know what you're doing, you should be able to integrate it with blogger or anything else that you would like to. There is no limitation as such with respect to the scripts or automation tasks that can be run on the server except things like IRC etc.


*
Let me clear it up for you:*

1. WordPress has this *inbuilt feature* to import stuff from blogger. If you make a full fledged site, Joomla! may be used, and it has a *plugin* to do the same. All you need to do is to run a certain script everytime you need to intergrate their content, and voila! you just managed to simultaneously publish the same thing in blogger and your website.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jun 20, 2008)

appu said:


> hey i am registering now but for payment its asking offline payment option
> i wann pay by paypal so wat should i select
> *
> Update*
> ...



Hey, sorry I wasn't following the forum for sometime now, please do add my id's on chat so that you could clear out any doubts instantly.


outpower@yahoo.com
outpowerhosting@gmail.com
outpower@live.com


----------



## acesuresh (Jun 20, 2008)

Great Service,

For all those who might still be thinking twice to sign up with outpowerhosting, here is a tip.... hell what are you waiting for go ahead and start things as elders say never delay.

For the record the service has been great from these guys, i appreciate and welcome every bit of their work. Great going guys cheers !!


Regards,
Suresh.


----------



## iMav (Jun 20, 2008)

acesuresh said:


> For all those who might still be thinking twice to sign up with outpowerhosting, here is a tip.... hell what are you waiting for go ahead and start things as elders say never delay.


I wouldn't say that 

I would request Cyrus to remove my name from the list on page 1 of this topic.


----------



## appu (Jun 20, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> *
> Let me clear it up for you:*
> 
> 1. WordPress has this *inbuilt feature* to import stuff from blogger. If you make a full fledged site, Joomla! may be used, and it has a *plugin* to do the same. All you need to do is to run a certain script everytime you need to intergrate their content, and voila! you just managed to simultaneously publish the same thing in blogger and your website.



thnks man i was thinking of trying joomla now wil do that.

thnks again

@cyrus no prob man i have completed the order...


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jun 20, 2008)

acesuresh said:


> Great Service,
> 
> For all those who might still be thinking twice to sign up with outpowerhosting, here is a tip.... hell what are you waiting for go ahead and start things as elders say never delay.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your comments 



iMav said:


> I would request Cyrus to remove my name from the list on page 1 of this topic.



Done.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jul 4, 2008)

can we upgrade plan in between period of current contract ?


----------



## praka123 (Jul 4, 2008)

@Cyrus: hmm...someone is targetting and FUDing your webhosting services?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 4, 2008)

eagle_y2j said:


> can we upgrade plan in between period of current contract ?



We give our customers the exclusive freedom to pay for only what they use unlike many other hosts. Which means, if you were in need of extra space and bandwidth ever, you just need to upgrade to the next package by just paying the difference in price, not only that, you don't have to pay for the whole year, you just have to pay for the remaining months.. which means say 3 months you use 1 package and you need to upgrade, then you just need to pay the difference for the new package only for the next 9 months, you don't need to pay for a whole new year!



praka123 said:


> @Cyrus: hmm...someone is targetting and FUDing your webhosting services?



Happens in business


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 6, 2008)

Let me share my experience of Outpowerhosting :

When I first noticed this host, i was surprised how can I get so much space and bandwidth for such a cheap price? There must be some catch. However I thought Rs299 is no big deal and lets just test it and signed up for 1 year plan.....

I get Fantastic 24x7 Support, my doubts get cleared within a second 
-> So far, the uptime of my website is 100%
-> The servers are really very fast

In my Opinion, This is the best host you can find anywhere! For such cheap price you get a Great Deal! 
I wish outpowerhosting best of luck for its business


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 6, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> In my Opinion, This is the best host you can find anywhere! For such cheap price you get a Great Deal!
> I wish outpowerhosting best of luck for its business



Thanks a million 

Without the support of our customers and members here in this forum, the business would have never taken off the ground. I thanks all involved who have helped it to this level so far

And I thank digit and members here for spreading the word and saving me on advertising costs so that the packages still remain affordable 

Advertising cost so far: Rs0.00/-


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 6, 2008)

yeah Cyrus_the_virus is a cool dude.

If you want to start a Website, Outpower is the way to go.


----------



## harryneopotter (Jul 6, 2008)

hi cyrus ......... i am intrsted in ur dhamaka offer ........but i need 10 gb bandwidth ... is it possible for some extra charge .... and its urgent ... i need it within 24 hrs. Also i need to setup a forum in my site ...will this space and bandwidth will be enuff for it ? 
Thnx 
Sachin.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 7, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> hi cyrus ......... i am intrsted in ur dhamaka offer ........but i need 10 gb bandwidth ... is it possible for some extra charge .... and its urgent ... i need it within 24 hrs. Also i need to setup a forum in my site ...will this space and bandwidth will be enuff for it ?
> Thnx
> Sachin.



The bandwidth and space are coupled together and not available seperately for the moment. The package which comes with 10GB bandwidth is the 1GB disk space package for Rs549/- per year.

Please let us know if you would be interested in the 1GB package


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 7, 2008)

wtf?? reported!!


----------



## adi007 (Jul 7, 2008)

^^
He is a bot....
i think that he is exploiting his enemy phone number


----------



## avinash.gamerboy (Jul 8, 2008)

ok guys i am thinking of buying
300MB Disk Space / 3GB Bandwidth + FREE .info Domain --- Rs349/Year Plan

i want to install wordpress..can any one point out the best word press install tutorial


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 8, 2008)

It is very easy once you get outpowerhosting , all you have to do is log into your cPanel and then click on Fantastico , then installing wordpress takes just 3 Clicks!


----------



## avinash.gamerboy (Jul 8, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> It is very easy once you get outpowerhosting , all you have to do is log into your cPanel and then click on Fantastico , then installing wordpress takes just 3 Clicks!



u sure buddy...
thanks a lot buddy


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 8, 2008)

avinash.gamerboy said:


> u sure buddy.


Yeah I myself have installed it from cPanel 
If u need any more help just add me to your yahoo messenger list and i will help u


----------



## avinash.gamerboy (Jul 8, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> Yeah I myself have installed it from cPanel
> If u need any more help just add me to your yahoo messenger list and i will help u


Thanks buddy ..PM me ur Yahoo ID


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 8, 2008)

just login with the cpanel thing that he gives

Search for fantastico icon.
click on it.
on left sider bar click wordpress.
in center put some details.
click install.

that's all.

I will do it in 20 Seconds.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 8, 2008)

wooooooww.. customers helping customers  

what do I say?


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 8, 2008)

avinash.gamerboy said:


> Thanks buddy


Always Welcome , My dear friend


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 9, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> wooooooww.. customers helping customers
> 
> what do I say?


Start a Forum on your site, where customers can help each other. and you can relax


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 9, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Start a Forum on your site, where customers can help each other. and you can relax



It's been in the making for couple of months now, should be live soon


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 9, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> It's been in the making for couple of months now, should be live soon


That would be cool..... which bulletin board ? vBulletin or phpbb3?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 9, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> That would be cool..... which bulletin board ? vBulletin or phpbb3?



phpbb3


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 9, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> phpbb3


Great, If you need help installing any mod,just PM me


----------



## skippednote (Jul 15, 2008)

How do you have to pay for it and some people who have made their own site from from cyrus's webbsite....


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 15, 2008)

Captain Neo said:


> How do you have to pay for it and some people who have made their own site from from cyrus's webbsite....




At Present, Outpower Hosting offers the following  payment options:

*Bank Transfer* *to HDFC* (Recommended)
*Cheque/DD *(Transaction Charges  extra)
*Paypal *(Transaction Charges  extra)


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 15, 2008)

@Cyrus_the_Virus
A forum for Outpower Hosting will be the icing on the cake for what is already a great service..cant wait for it to start...
Please Post here when the service opens....
PS. Add me to first page


----------



## Pearl Groupz (Jul 20, 2008)

Dear Hosting Sir, 
I have No Money..Will you Exchange With Mine Rs Accounts generated by Points ?? 3 Account Link : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=892406&postcount=64


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 20, 2008)

Pearl Groupz said:


> Dear Hosting Sir,
> I have No Money..Will you Exchange With Mine Rs Accounts generated by Points ?? 3 Account Link : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=892406&postcount=64



I run a webhosting business, not an exchange service. Sorry.




*New Dhamaka Offer!!
*
Dhamaka Package is now available with a free* .com* domain!!

300MB/3GB + .com Domain for only Rs499/- per year!

*Link*


----------



## Pearl Groupz (Jul 21, 2008)

Dear Hosting, As i have seen Your Dhamaka Offer..i.e 499 Rupees

Could you tell me for that 499 rupees how much $ u want through mine verified paypal..

tell me price in $..plz


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 21, 2008)

^^ PM sent.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 23, 2008)

That 10 GB bandwidth in the 549 Rs plan is for a month or for an entire year?

and what about the e-mail addresses are they like email@yourname.com or like email@outpowerhosting.com

and man i've a domain name registered from another hosting site.. so can you help me around


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 23, 2008)

hellknight said:


> That 10 GB bandwidth in the 549 Rs plan is for a month or for an entire year?



Bandwidth is calculated monthly and not yearly.



hellknight said:


> and what about the e-mail addresses are they like email@yourname.com or like email@outpowerhosting.com



it will be xyz@yourdomainname.com



hellknight said:


> and man i've a domain name registered from another hosting site.. so can you help me around



You will just have to change the name servers and no need to transfer your domain, however, if the domain is about to expire, then it's recommended you transfer it.


----------



## sat123 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> *New Dhamaka Offer!!
> *
> Dhamaka Package is now available with a free* .com* domain!!
> 
> ...



Where do u register this domain or u become the registrar of it. Also can i transfer this domain to some other registrars like if some one wants to buy my site n asks to transfer the domain to GoDaddy.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 23, 2008)

sat123 said:


> Where do u register this domain or u become the registrar of it. Also can i transfer this domain to some other registrars like if some one wants to buy my site n asks to transfer the domain to GoDaddy.



We work in collaboration with a directi registrar and the domain will be registered in your name and you will have full control over it. Hence, you can transfer, add, edit etc with your domain.


----------



## sat123 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Thats too good..no thats gr8 stuff/offer and I am attracted.....a friend of mine n me plan to have a blog so think yours would be best.*


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 23, 2008)

^^ That's great, waiting for your orders.


----------



## Pearl Groupz (Jul 26, 2008)

i want to purchase a domain name: www.shikharai.com ..its domain anme on the name of mine gf...plz tell me price...

www.myvaranasi.com & www.pandeypur.com see this also & tell me price

www.hmspaharia.com.com & raajesh.com ..Plz check all & tell me price..Payment through paypal


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 27, 2008)

Pearl Groupz said:


> i want to purchase a domain name:
> ..Plz check all & tell me price..Payment through paypal



All the 5 domains are available.


----------



## Pearl Groupz (Jul 27, 2008)

dude... i want to purchase www.shikharai.com
tell me price


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 27, 2008)

Pearl Groupz said:


> dude... i want to purchase www.shikharai.com
> tell me price



Price is the same as mentioned on the website, Rs399/- for .com

*outpowerhosting.com/main/index.php?page=domains


----------



## Pearl Groupz (Jul 27, 2008)

dude see up pm


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 27, 2008)

Pearl Groupz said:


> dude see up pm



check your PM,

Please keep all after sales correspondence to the respective email addresses and off this particular thread so that it can remain uncluttered.


----------



## Pearl Groupz (Jul 28, 2008)

horrable man..u want 9 $.. xyz are giving domains for 7.99 $....what do u thinkk??


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 28, 2008)

Pearl Groupz said:


> horrable man..u want 9 $.. xyz are giving domains for 7.99 $....what do u thinkk??



Dude, do you have some issues? who asked you to order it if you thought you could get it cheaper? 

First you order it and then you complain that the price is high? where was your brains when you were looking at the price when you ordered it or when I told you on this same thread that it will cost you Rs399 before you ordered it?  Go see a doctor.

I know who sent you here to crap this thread!

Your order will be marked as fraud and you will be blocked from making any future orders to not take advantage of the offers that I give to genuine digit members.


----------



## Pearl Groupz (Jul 28, 2008)

no man..i ts not mean that i will not purchase domain from u...I will purchase..
i have only 7 $ still once i get 10$ soon i will pay u from paypal....dont get angry


----------



## goobimama (Jul 28, 2008)

@Pearlgroupz: this better not be some new way of spamming on this forum. I've edited your posts.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 28, 2008)

Pearl Groupz said:


> no man..i ts not mean that i will not purchase domain from u...I will purchase..
> i have only 7 $ still once i get 10$ soon i will pay u from paypal....dont get angry



I got your mail. It's fine.


----------



## ico (Aug 5, 2008)

Well, Cyrus, its Bullet500 here........

I'm also interested in your Outpower hosting [that Rs.549 one] plan........Plus, I also need a *.com* domain registered for 2 years. Or I may go for *.cc* domain for one year.

I'll contact you soon.....


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Aug 5, 2008)

^^ looking forward for your order


----------



## ico (Aug 5, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> ^^ looking forward for your order




Well, I live in Gurgaon......Any payment method which you will suggest??

I don't have any Credit Card or PayPal account.......


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Aug 5, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Well, I live in Gurgaon......Any payment method which you will suggest??
> 
> I don't have any Credit Card or PayPal account.......



drop a local cheque to any of your local hdfc branches, details will be provided to you during payment time


----------



## goobimama (Aug 6, 2008)

What is wrong with you two fighting? Each one's got his own thread right? Be happy with that. Any more of this and it will be a green mess.


----------



## Pearl Groupz (Aug 31, 2008)

I Need WebHosting urgentally for making Blog for Sony Erresion themes....I Can pay u 6 $ through Paypal..

Just Tell me What Webspace will u give for 6 $...& bandwidth...

Its urgent

& Also tell me which is the cheapest domain name u selling..


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Sep 1, 2008)

Pearl Groupz said:


> I Need WebHosting urgentally for making Blog for Sony Erresion themes....I Can pay u 6 $ through Paypal..
> Just Tell me What Webspace will u give for 6 $...& bandwidth...
> Its urgent
> & Also tell me which is the cheapest domain name u selling..



I'm sorry to say that we do not run some kind of slap around service where you can do as you wish and then come back with the same attitude.

This is a professionally run business and our Ban on providing services to you because of your previous record still stays. You remain marked as 'fraud' on our system. Please find some other provider to play your antics with.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 1, 2008)

So buddy, how is your business going?


Ps: this is a spam post


----------



## Partymonger (Sep 1, 2008)

Gtalk id?
need to talk..


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Sep 2, 2008)

Partymonger said:


> Gtalk id?
> need to talk..



If you would like to chat regarding any related information, please add these user ID's:

MSN: outpower@live.com
Yahoo: outpower@yahoo.com
Gtalk: outpowerhosting@gmail.com

Use the above email id's only for chat, DO NOT send emails to them. Emails can be sent to sales@outpowerhosting.com



gary4gar said:


> So buddy, how is your business going?
> Ps: this is a spam post



In the process of Moving Offices.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 2, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> If you would like to chat regarding any related information, please add these user ID's:
> 
> MSN: outpower@live.com
> Yahoo: outpower@yahoo.com
> ...


So do you have an office?
I though this reseller business was your side job?


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 11, 2008)

Not to be rude but
Where are you now Cyrus?


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 12, 2008)

I Think He left the forum...If you want to ask any questions regarding his webhosting, you can email him *sales@outpowerhosting.com*


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 12, 2008)

Thats bad 
I've booked an account on his host and I really need to get in touch with him regarding payment
But he is not replying my mails...


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 12, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> I Think He left the forum...If you want to ask any questions regarding his webhosting, you can email him *sales@outpowerhosting.com*


But why?


/me remebers Praka123's episode


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 12, 2008)

Can you'll tell me another way to get in touch with the Outpower Team?
They are not replying to my mails....


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 12, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Can you'll tell me another way to get in touch with the Outpower Team?
> They are not replying to my mails....


call him
*outpowerhosting.com/main/index.php?page=support


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks man
Will do as you say....


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Sep 17, 2008)

No. I haven't left the forum. It's just that moving offices has cut my time completely out of the forum.

For as far as the couple of days that you couldn't reach us was when we were shifting our systems to the newer building.

We are moving to hyderabad. It's going to take some more time for all our contact services to be available seamlessly like before. So Please do bear with us while the changeover takes place.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 2, 2008)

When will the services be the same as before?
Just asking as I have not checked the thread in a long time....


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Oct 19, 2008)

*UPDATE:* Domain prices will remain on the higher side due to the drop in INR value. We hope to bring the prices to normal once the INR falls below 44/$. This is only for domains. Hosting prices remain the same.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 19, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> *UPDATE:* Domain prices will remain on the higher side due to the drop in INR value. We hope to bring the prices to normal once the INR falls below 44/$. This is only for domains. Hosting prices remain the same.


Glad i already renewed mine for $5.99


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 24, 2008)

OK Cyrus [dollar rise is affecting business at my friends' end too ]
Has the .com domain promotion ended?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Oct 24, 2008)

Which .com offer are you talking about? at the moment the dhamaka pack goes with a .co.in for Rs499/-


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah, I meant he dhamaka promotion. Has the .com free promotion stopped?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 4, 2008)

Please make any sales/tech queries on our telephone number or email listed on the website as chat support is not yet back online.


----------



## biztiger (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey!

Just a query! 

Why people would choose this hosting option  - while they have so many free option for hosting.

Even in free hosting (Currently they banned signup from India)  people can get 100 GB Bandwidth with 1500 MB storage, CPanel 11, Fantastico Installer with good speed.

If you googled for free hosting there are almost 100 host, you'll found providing 300MB diskspace and 10 GB Bandwidth. 

What is the special in your plan???????

Re: Nothing Personal. I post this query as a customer. I don't want to hurt you or your business. As a proof I didn't mention the name of the sites. Also if you want to really want the name of the sites, I can post the sites as well as screen shot.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 21, 2008)

biztiger said:


> Hey!
> 
> Just a query!
> 
> ...



When you look into minor details, you will realize that there is a difference between sun and moon with respect to paid and free hosting.

Let me start with the features offered on our service.



We offer unlimited Addon Domains which not even a single free service provides.
Unlike free services which put limit on size of databases or no. of databases possible, we do not put up any such limits, it's unlimited upto your total hosting package size.
Although free services are available without Ads, you will have to complete some commitment with the provider in some kind of advertising catch with each and every single one.(I hope we all are mature enough to understand that nothing comes free)
Now comes the more important part, the part of reliability and responsibility.



If the free service provider decides to cut you off and delete your services, you have no right to question them as there is no commitments for free services. On the other hand, we are responsible for your data on the server to a degree that is controlled by us.
If there is a problem, there is no guarantee for any help or technical support, these things don't come for free.
You cannot blame the provider if they don't meet the promised uptime, you have no right to question them as it is free.

I guess listing 3 points each although there are much more, you should be able to come to the conclusion that Paid hosting is always better than free hosting unless you don't care about the value of your site or just starting to learn the internet and blogging.




Rab Ne Bana Di Jodi said:


> Dear Cyrus the virus,
> I have Seen that You Providing Cheap Hosting!
> But I Shocked When I See your Prices...
> 
> ...



The initial offer was for Rs12/month, however the recent surge in dollar value has prompted the hike in prices.  We have made the price changes on forum posts, however, since the heading cannot be directly edited by the user, it still shows as Rs12/-.


----------



## biztiger (Nov 21, 2008)

Do you accept payment if I send money to your paypal account directly from my paypal account?????

Please Reply.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 22, 2008)

biztiger said:


> Do you accept payment if I send money to your paypal account directly from my paypal account?????
> 
> Please Reply.



Yes. Paypal is accepted but will carry transaction charges as the account is a business account.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 22, 2008)

cyrus i want to host a proxy server for my own purpose.. i mean a proxy address for my browser to redirect the requests...

is it possible and do u allow it ??


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 23, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> cyrus i want to host a proxy server for my own purpose.. i mean a proxy address for my browser to redirect the requests...
> 
> is it possible and do u allow it ??



unfortunately, the data center where the servers are hosted is strict on no proxy rules whether for personal or public use


----------



## Worried From Bugs (Dec 10, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus Friend Do You Accept Alertpay??


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 10, 2008)

Worried From Bugs said:


> Cyrus_the_virus Friend Do You Accept Alertpay??



At Present, Outpower Hosting offers the following  payment options:

*Bank Transfer* *to HDFC* (Recommended)
*Cheque/DD *(Transaction Charges  extra)
*Paypal *(Transaction Charges  extra)


----------



## mrintech (Dec 10, 2008)

I wanna know what is the CPU usage limit (per day or per month) with the plans viz. beginner and dhamaka?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 11, 2008)

mrintech said:


> I wanna know what is the CPU usage limit (per day or per month) with the plans viz. beginner and dhamaka?



All plans have the same CPU limits.



> CPU usage (or usage of the Central Processing Unit(s)) on the web server Customer's account is hosted on is subject to some regulations. That means that each hosting account can take advantage of up to 10% of the CPU power for no longer than 180 seconds at any given time or 4% per account in the course of 24 hours. Outpower Hosting strongly requires that customers be very judicious when using the CPU power for their accounts. In case of higher than the allowed CPU usage, the following procedure will take place:
> 
> i.*First Suspension* – The harmful account will be suspended and an automatically notification will be sent to YOU.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrintech (Dec 11, 2008)

ok thanks. Me going to build a website for my college tech fest, so wanna ask this


----------



## jck (Dec 16, 2008)

what about the good free hosting sites existing already.... 110mb etc
if ure not getting a domain then why bother?


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 17, 2008)

jck said:


> what about the good free hosting sites existing already.... 110mb etc
> if ure not getting a domain then why bother?


Paid hosting is reliable.
There will be a no. of restrictions on free hosting
You wont get "www.xyz.com" for free, and if you do, it wont be as secure and reliable as paid hosting.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 17, 2008)

jck said:


> what about the good free hosting sites existing already.... 110mb etc
> if ure not getting a domain then why bother?



Your question has already been answered on post #302 

Please read the thread carefully as most of the questions have already been answered as this thread has been open for a year now! please read so that questions like this don't keep repeating and clutter the thread unnecessarily.


----------



## jck (Dec 18, 2008)

imo such clutter cant be avoided in huge threads.... dont expect people to read 300+ posts


----------



## Worried From Bugs (Dec 31, 2008)

My Hosting Suspended.?   *www.rajeshpatel.net/

Your Site have same problem...I haven't Even taken backup...what gonna happens with your server 

please come online and resolve this


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 31, 2008)

Worried From Bugs said:


> Damn, Mine Hosting Suspended.???? *www.rajeshpatel.net/
> 
> Your Site also same problem...I have not Even taken backup...what **** gonna happend with your server??????
> 
> please come online and answer me as soon as possible



We apologize for the error made by one of our new employees who happily suspended all accounts on the server by error. The problem has been sorted and all services are functioning normally now and the employee has been terminated with immediate effect for making such a big blunder.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 1, 2009)

^^^
Poor Guy, it was his first day at job


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 1, 2009)

gary4gar said:


> ^^^
> Poor Guy, it was his first day at job



It makes a Web Hosting company look like an 'animal with 2 ears pointing upwards' when the Company's site says it is suspended like we can't pay our own bills


----------



## deadlyheart4u (Jan 5, 2009)

am interested, we are a web solutions and designing firm as well application solutions, please let me know what best can you offer us, and am looking forward to work with you, and send me a list of your detailed brochure


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 12, 2009)

^^ PM sent to you already.


----------



## skippednote (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm interested. Please PM the details.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 12, 2009)

bassam904 said:


> I'm interested. Please PM the details.



Details can be found on the first page of the thread found here

Alternatively, you could visit our website www.outpowerhosting.com to see all the product listings and also make use of chat support available there.

If you are looking for something specific, then please email us at sales@outpowerhosting.com


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 13, 2009)

^^^
Spammer here. Reporting........
BTW, Cyrus, Howz Hyderabad?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 13, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> ^^^
> BTW, Cyrus, Howz Hyderabad?



10x better than Bangalore 

More peaceful, lesser traffic, friendlier people, affordable housing, lower crime rate and yeah, MORE GORGEOUS BABES!!  seriously!!


----------



## Worried From Bugs (Jan 15, 2009)

Dear, Cyrus the Virus
Now a Days in hosting I am getting an Error "Network Timeout". I am Unable to Access My Own Website more that 2-3 Hours Continuously


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 15, 2009)

Worried From Bugs said:


> Dear, Cyrus the Virus
> Now a Days in hosting I am getting an Error "Network Timeout". I am Unable to Access Mine Own Website more that 2-3 Hours Continuously



Please check to make sure your internet connection is working fine and that there are no packet losses or routing issues and/or make sure that no spywarre/adware software is affecting your system as we do not have any reported problems on the server and all sites are functioning normally. None of our other users are experiencing any similar issues. Please do check at your end.

@Worried From Bugs, we have told you so many times to not use this forum for tech support purposes, we have given you the option of chat, email and phone to contact us in case of any technical issues. If you post issues here, it will go unnoticed as we do not keep track of the forum regularly nor would be able to check the problem at a later time. So, please stop using the forum or visitor messages as tech support as the forum is not ours. Please use the appropriate means of support for quick resolution.


----------



## utsav (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: 250KB Space + 2.5MB Transfer for Rs12000/month!!!*



Cyrus_the_virus said:


> 10x better than Bangalore
> 
> More peaceful, lesser traffic, friendlier people, affordable housing, lower crime rate and yeah, *MORE GORGEOUS BABES*!!  seriously!!



whoa man .concentrate on bussiness 

btw i will be buying the 1GB space and 10GB b/w plan very soon . can u help me in transferring my site files from the old host to urs?? .


----------



## saqib_khan (Jan 17, 2009)

I visited this *outpowerhosting.com/main/index.php?page=webhosting

Some ques regarding it, in beginner plan, is it really 199 per year(or taxes extra), and what do u mean by unlimited domain?? R u providing 250 disk space+1 domain name(.com)??Am i right.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 17, 2009)

utsav said:


> whoa man .concentrate on bussiness
> btw i will be buying the 1GB space and 10GB b/w plan very soon . can u help me in transferring my site files from the old host to urs?? .


Nice to know! 

If you are transferring from an existing host which has cpanel, it is a breeze as the files can be transferred directly from server to server that is if your current cpanel also supports it. You will need to check with your current host if this feature is available to you right now, as it is already active on our servers.



saqib_khan said:


> I visited this *outpowerhosting.com/main/index.php?page=webhosting
> 
> Some ques regarding it, in beginner plan, is it really 199 per year(or taxes extra), and what do u mean by unlimited domain?? R u providing 250 disk space+1 domain name(.com)??Am i right.


The full amount is Rs199 per year, no additional charges.

Unlimited domain means you can add several domains to the plan, you are not limited to using just one domain with one plan, unlike other hosts who do not allow you to have more than one domain under a plan. But, we allow you to add as many as you want to the plan and use them all under a single account and a single control panel.

The beginner package does not come with a domain, domains are sold separately. You will need to check the* domain names *page to find the prices of the domain you want.

Only the Dhamaka package comes with a free .co.in domain. Which means you get a .co.in domain along with the 300MB space as well. For all other packages, you will need to purchase the domain separately and is not included in the package price.


----------



## avinash.gamerboy (Jan 28, 2009)

@*Cyrus_the_virus
come online on yahoo i want to buy 499Plan ..if u come on yahoo we can talk about Payment method 
*


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 1, 2009)

bump!!


----------



## Stick (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello Cyrus_the_virus,

Last month when my hosting account was due, there is call from outpowerhosting.com asking for payment, at that time I request caller to check as I notice frequent downtime with my site hosting with you.

The caller assured me that he will look in to this matter and at same time he suggest me to send the 3rd Party mail I received for Server Outage.

The 3rd party service I use to monitor site hosted with is also monitoring one of my other site.

I regularly 2/3 times in month getting mail related to your server outage & after request from caller I forward nearly 3/4 mails to show you when the downtime noticed.

But yet you didn't reply any SINGLE mail & finally I decide to post on this forum, as I don't have any other source left to contact you for GOOD SERVICE.

Thanks


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 2, 2009)

Stick said:


> Hello Cyrus_the_virus,
> 
> Last month when my hosting account was due, there is call from outpowerhosting.com asking for payment, at that time I request caller to check as I notice frequent downtime with my site hosting with you.
> 
> ...



I believe it was already informed to you that using a free 3rd party provider which checks only every 30mins for downtime is not acceptable as any proof of downtime. The 3rd party free service that you use as mentioned checks only every 30mins which means at the moment if it checks, if there is a temporary downtime for few mins or secs, it assumes the server to be down the next 30mins.

If you are really serious about monitoring the total downtime, then please use a paid service which gives you more accurate reporting before jumping to conclusions. We have guaranteed you 99.9% uptime throughout a 12month period. If you do have any documented accurate stats showing it's not the same over the period, we are more than happy for you to share it with us and provide you with a refund for your site.

Also, when you send a mail to us, please write a few words expressing the issue you are facing, do not send mails in an automated format without any human words written on it as such mails are marked as spam.

If you do have any further concerns, please write into our email address.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 3, 2009)

I Assure you,Outpower Hosting Really provides 99.9% Uptime....Get Some Premium website monitoring script or website that is authentic and provides accurate results..


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 3, 2009)

The Conqueror said:


> I Assure you,Outpower Hosting Really provides 99.9% Uptime....Get Some Premium website monitoring script or website that is authentic and provides accurate results..


+1 
I'm extremely satisfied with OutPower Hosting.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 4, 2009)

The Conqueror said:


> I Assure you,Outpower Hosting Really provides 99.9% Uptime....Get Some Premium website monitoring script or website that is authentic and provides accurate results..





thewisecrab said:


> +1
> I'm extremely satisfied with OutPower Hosting.



Thank you guys for supporting the claim. I would advise any users monitoring the servers to use atleast a paid service to monitor the uptime as free services are absolutely not even close to accurate as they have a huge time gap in monitoring cycles.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 4, 2009)

A humble Suggestion:
Why don't you start monitoring uptime yourself and publish it on your website on monthly basis.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 5, 2009)

gary4gar said:


> A humble Suggestion:
> Why don't you start monitoring uptime yourself and publish it on your website on monthly basis.



It will not hold any significance as anyone can dispute it by saying it's forged, there isn't any point trying to show your stats when it's your own stats. Unless a 3rd party is able to verify it.


----------



## Stick (Mar 6, 2009)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> It will not hold any significance as anyone can dispute it by saying it's forged,



how if you use  3rd Party Paid Monitoring Service


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 6, 2009)

Stick said:


> how if you use  3rd Party Paid Monitoring Service



I guess you did not get what i meant. Especially in cases of Web Hosting providers, no one believes info they themselves provide like for example, no one would believe the testimonials mentioned on their website or any stats mentioned. That is the reason, even if you put a paid or a 3rd party stats, if it's on your site, no one believes it.

However, for reference, there is already a 3rd party reference tool available from the site. Visit: *outpowerhosting.com/main/index.php?page=ratings


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Apr 5, 2009)

*Exclusive Offer for thinkdigit Members!!*

*Exclusive Offer for thinkdigit Members!!

.in* and *.co.in* domains on *SALE!!!*

Get a *.in* or *.co.in* domain for just *Rs199/-!!*

*Hurry!! Offer valid only till 30th May!*

*Grab your web hosting package along with a .in or .co.in domain today!! Only at www.outpowerhosting.com

**Offer available only for thinkdigit members, once the order is made on the website, reply to our email with your thinkdigit username and we will send you a PM to confirm your membership on thinkdigit and then manually process the discount for you.


----------



## gurujee (Apr 10, 2009)

I am interested for 2 domains. but the procedure is bit confusing..please pm me back.


----------



## Worried From Bugs (May 4, 2009)

I am a huge fan of your hosting. The only problem i am facing is the Bandwidth with your hosting. Please help Man. Increase the bandwidth.Please or else Make any other plan with near about 30-40 GB bandwidth.


----------



## gary4gar (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Exclusive Offer for thinkdigit Members!!*



Cyrus_the_virus said:


> *Exclusive Offer for thinkdigit Members!!
> 
> .in* and *.co.in* domains on *SALE!!!*
> 
> ...


Who will be the registrar for .IN or CO.IN?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Exclusive Offer for thinkdigit Members!!*



gary4gar said:


> Who will be the registrar for .IN or CO.IN?



The registrar is DIRECTI INTERNET SOLUTIONS PVT. and Sponsoring Registrar would be Outpower Hosting Pvt. Ltd.


----------



## amitava82 (May 5, 2009)

Looks like your website is down and I can't login to cPanel.. Getting this error when try to login:

Internal Server Error

      Died at /usr/local/cpanel/Cpanel/Hulk.pm line 92.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (May 6, 2009)

amitava82 said:


> Looks like your website is down and I can't login to cPanel.. Getting this error when try to login:
> 
> Internal Server Error
> 
> Died at /usr/local/cpanel/Cpanel/Hulk.pm line 92.



Amitava, as you are aware, this is only a sales thread and any technical support queries put in here might not be answered in time as we do not keep track of this thread for tech support. You have the option of email, chat & telephone to reach us. We have not got any email from you regarding this issue, nor any call. Please do let us know directly via the support options if you have the same issue so that we can help you out.


----------



## amitava82 (May 6, 2009)

Well, I was trying to do the same but for that I needed to open your site first and as I said your site outpowerhosting.com was down too. But never mind, everything is fine now.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (May 6, 2009)

amitava82 said:


> Well, I was trying to do the same but for that I needed to open your site first and as I said your site outpowerhosting.com was down too. But never mind, everything is fine now.



If all else fails, please use the telephone no. on the activation mail we had sent you. Also, you can always email us at the tech support email mentioned in the activation mail as well.


----------



## trigger (May 28, 2009)

*Re: Exclusive Offer for thinkdigit Members!!*

Hi I'm interested.. but the domain name i want to register is already registered but has been put on sale.. Please guide.

That moron is asking $3000 for that domain.. 



Cyrus_the_virus said:


> *Exclusive Offer for thinkdigit Members!!*
> 
> *.in* and *.co.in* domains on *SALE!!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2009)

*Re: Exclusive Offer for thinkdigit Members!!*



vishalgupta said:


> Hi I'm interested.. but the domain name i want to register is already registered but has been put on sale.. Please guide.
> 
> That moron is asking $3000 for that domain..


lol, same problem with me.
you can't help it.
hope it expires.
try asking him nicely.
try getting another domain name.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (May 29, 2009)

*Re: Exclusive Offer for thinkdigit Members!!*



vishalgupta said:


> Hi I'm interested.. but the domain name i want to register is already registered but has been put on sale.. Please guide.
> 
> That moron is asking $3000 for that domain..



Well, what can I say, seems like he got the domain before you did and you really can't complain about it. If you were a company selling your product under that name, then you can legally get it back, else, you have to just hope and pray that it expires and he doesn't renew it.

I guess you have to settle for another extension with the same name or just get a completely different domain name, the choice is really yours as you can't do much about the first case.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 29, 2009)

*Re: Exclusive Offer for thinkdigit Members!!*



Cyrus_the_virus said:


> If you were a company selling your product under that name, then you can legally get it back,


Thats not possible if he got the domain name BEFORE you started your company selling your product under that name.


----------



## life31 (May 29, 2009)

Thanks cyrus for the A++++ service again.

Got my account upgraded in minutes. Lol got my site ugpraded for the last minute. Thanks again.


----------



## gary4gar (May 29, 2009)

*Re: Exclusive Offer for thinkdigit Members!!*



vishalgupta said:


> Hi I'm interested.. but the domain name i want to register is already registered but has been put on sale.. Please guide.
> 
> That moron is asking $3000 for that domain..


What is the domain?
Also, the current owner has full right to ask whatever price for domain he may like.

My Suggestion:
Choose Another domain.


----------



## ashok jain (May 29, 2009)

*Re: Exclusive Offer for thinkdigit Members!!*



gary4gar said:


> Who will be the registrar for .IN or CO.IN?



i want .in , please update how can i go with it , in your web site it shows 599 , u r offering at 199 , how i can pay for it ,please update.

Thank you


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Exclusive Offer for thinkdigit Members!!*



ashok jain said:


> i want .in , please update how can i go with it , in your web site it shows 599 , u r offering at 199 , how i can pay for it ,please update.
> 
> Thank you



Although the price is 599 as mentioned on the website, you can still get it in time by following instructions mentioned in the offer post and also provided your payment reaches us today which I think is highly impossible. Unless we get a verfication of extension, the offer is ending tonight midnight.




MetalheadGautham said:


> Thats not possible if he got the domain name BEFORE you started your company selling your product under that name.



You see, there are domain dispute policies where a genuine guy can get a domain back if he has the right to get it. There are laws against domain squatting. The process of guys buyin domains under big names to sell them later to make money is called domain squatting, there are strict rules against it. You can easily get back the domain by posting an appeal with the domain regulator autority provided you are selling a genuine product under that brand name and the person who has the domain is not using it or has some irrelevant content to the brand name. These are detailed laws for which an explanation goes beyond the purview of this post.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (May 30, 2009)

life31 said:


> Thanks cyrus for the A++++ service again.
> 
> Got my account upgraded in minutes. Lol got my site ugpraded for the last minute. Thanks again.



It was our pleasure to help you out!  Thank you for the feedback!!


----------



## ashok jain (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Exclusive Offer for thinkdigit Members!!*



ashok jain said:


> i want .in , please update how can i go with it , in your web site it shows 599 , u r offering at 199 , how i can pay for it ,please update.
> 
> Thank you



still waiting for your reply.

regards


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Exclusive Offer for thinkdigit Members!!*



ashok jain said:


> still waiting for your reply.
> 
> regards



If that was for the above post, then I guess I had already replied above, if it was regards the email you sent our team, I guess that has also been replied to. Please do use our email or chat for the appropriate tech support and post-sales queries and issues, this thread is dedicated for only sales and we do not keep a track of this thread for tech support and hence might miss your query for a prompt response.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 14, 2009)

Offers are still on!


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 15, 2009)

We regret to inform that we had to remove the Demo control panel due to misuse by users here.


----------



## satyanjoy (Aug 6, 2009)

just checked your site..good pricing mate,..I will buy one plan soon


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Aug 6, 2009)

satyanjoy said:


> just checked your site..good pricing mate,..I will buy one plan soon


Thank you..

If you are Satyanjoy Das, please give us your correct email address as the one you registered with is bouncing back.


----------



## satyanjoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> Thank you..
> 
> If you are Satyanjoy Das, please give us your correct email address as the one you registered with is bouncing back.




some problem may be..mail me at _~sniped~_
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
thanks for your quick reply


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 14, 2009)

@Cyrus

Check PM


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Sep 16, 2009)

hmmmm let me check


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Oct 8, 2009)

*We are happy to inform that we have moved all our clients to our new 8 core server. We thank the digit forum and it's members for the support shown to us in helping us grow to this level. This thread has turned out be like a timeline of our growth!!*

*Now all new customer can enjoy the benefits of our Brand New server. Below is the configuration for reference:*



 *2 x Quad Core AMD Opteron 2378 (2.4 GHz x 8 Cores)*
* 12 x 750GB SCSI HDD (RAID 10)*
* 16GB RAM*
* 1000Gbps Public Port*
 
*We hope you all will enjoy our service much better on the new hardware! *


----------



## trigger (Nov 13, 2009)

^^ Is the 'FREE .co.in Domain' on Dhamaka plan still valid?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 13, 2009)

trigger said:


> ^^ Is the 'FREE .co.in Domain' on Dhamaka plan still valid?



Yes, certainly it is. As long as it's on our website, it's available.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 13, 2009)

w00t!

Great going Cyrus_the_virus


----------



## trigger (Nov 13, 2009)

Okay, got the code.. I just forgot to apply the discount code.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 14, 2009)

trigger said:


> Okay, got the code.. I just forgot to apply the discount code.



Did you place the order? coz i don't see it showing up



thewisecrab said:


> w00t!
> 
> Great going Cyrus_the_virus



Thank you!! All your support guys!!


----------



## punkkummander (Nov 14, 2009)

wow mr. virus, your services look yummm!! i mite be tempted into trying them out soon


----------



## trigger (Nov 14, 2009)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> Did you place the order? coz i don't see it showing up



Done.. waiting for invoice.. btw, do you accept CC?

And, there is no promo for .in, right...?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 23, 2009)

trigger said:


> Done.. waiting for invoice.. btw, do you accept CC?
> 
> And, there is no promo for .in, right...?



we haven't yet got a reply to the invoice we sent you trigger 

the promo price will be applied for you at next year renewal  This is a policy we keep so that genuine buyers can take advantage of the same rather than letting people buy domains just because there is a promo and buy heck lot of them and never bother to renew next year. We hope you will not be one of em


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 2, 2009)

I am in process to buy a plan..just confused which one to buy


----------



## yogi31286 (Dec 17, 2009)

i need cheap hosting plan...
i have my domain.. but need hosting plan as much cheap as possible..
tell me details pls


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 18, 2009)

yogi31286 said:


> i need cheap hosting plan...
> i have my domain.. but need hosting plan as much cheap as possible..
> tell me details pls



why wait yogi? take a look at the prices on our website directly: www.outpowerhosting.com


----------



## yogi31286 (Dec 18, 2009)

i already ordered one beginner plan...
waiting for payment info.....


----------



## cosmos (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Cyrus_the_virus,

Is this offer still available?
Sent u a PM, please reply.

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Apr 10, 2010)

Yup!

Replied to PM


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 19, 2010)

Has the cost for personal plan changed?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Apr 20, 2010)

The Conqueror said:


> Has the cost for personal plan changed?



All updated prices are available on the website.


----------



## cmkumar2k (Apr 24, 2010)

excellent offer.... a kind of what I was looking for


just registered Dhamaka, waiting for the email....


cheers...


----------



## cmkumar2k (Apr 27, 2010)

waiting for the payment confirmation mail....


----------



## cmkumar2k (Apr 28, 2010)

Cyrus_the_virus, why this silence... can you reply, im waiting for my account activation....


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 28, 2010)

> Cyrus_the_virus, why this silence... can you reply, im waiting for my account activation....


Hey there, If you haven't I recommend contacting him at his email if you have his address or can through here. He does definitely check the forums but probably not at the same frequency that you are posting  .


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (May 1, 2010)

cmkumar2k said:


> Cyrus_the_virus, why this silence... can you reply, im waiting for my account activation....



Apologies for the delay in responding here.. but as mentioned in the thread, this is only a reference thread, we don't take support requests through this thread as it's not followed up regularly as all our support requests once you place the order will be via email or telephonic correspondence.



FilledVoid said:


> Hey there, If you haven't I recommend contacting him at his email if you have his address or can through here. He does definitely check the forums but probably not at the same frequency that you are posting  .



Thanks for pointing that out mate!


----------



## Terahertz (Jun 22, 2010)

Any New Offers running right now....

Thanks,
Satish


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jun 22, 2010)

Terahertz said:


> Any New Offers running right now....
> 
> Thanks,
> Satish



what u see on the site is what u get now 

offer pe offer?

the prices are already rock bottom if you compare with any other Indian web host with unlimited features


----------



## Terahertz (Jun 23, 2010)

yes yes , i can see that...and i am happy with the prices..
Hey cyrus, one question..i checked the site and could not find any windows hosting services.. Do you have any plans to start hosting asp.net sites. Or ASP.NET hosting on Linux through  MONO..

Thanks,
Satish


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 23, 2010)

I have the same question as Terahertz. I'm a .NET developer, and would love to have a windows hosting account. Right now, I have one at Arvixe, but if you start a windows hosting service, I'll sign up as soon as possible


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jun 23, 2010)

Terahertz said:


> yes yes , i can see that...and i am happy with the prices..
> Hey cyrus, one question..i checked the site and could not find any windows hosting services.. Do you have any plans to start hosting asp.net sites. Or ASP.NET hosting on Linux through  MONO..
> 
> Thanks,
> Satish





dheeraj_kumar said:


> I have the same question as Terahertz. I'm a .NET developer, and would love to have a windows hosting account. Right now, I have one at Arvixe, but if you start a windows hosting service, I'll sign up as soon as possible



To answer both your questions:

We did offer windows hosting for some time but that was only after specific demands from certain clients. Unfortunately, they also decided to move to linux with php. From the clients that we have had, interest in windows is under 2% of our total client base. Hence, unless we find a good demand for the same coming up, it would be quite risky business to invest into windows without a good client base going for that option.

Hence, not now, but maybe in the future we look forward to have windows solutions as well but again it would really depend on how much demand is spurred by developers on ASP


----------



## newway01 (Jul 28, 2010)

Do you provide Reseller hosting?

---------- Post added at 07:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 PM ----------

Do you provide Reseller hosting?

---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------

Do you provide Reseller hosting?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 28, 2010)

newway01 said:


> Do you provide Reseller hosting?


PM sent.......


----------



## Terahertz (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi Cyrus, can you also give me the details of the Reseller hosting.

Thanks & Regards,
Satish...


----------



## newway01 (Aug 5, 2010)

Whats the offer price per year for Beginner package and a .com domain?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Aug 8, 2010)

newway01 said:


> Whats the offer price per year for Beginner package and a .com domain?



As listed on the website: Rs299/- for the beginner package and Rs499/- for .com domain


----------



## newway01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Why your Live support not working?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Aug 21, 2010)

newway01 said:


> Why your Live support not working?



Our live support feature is available only for our current customers. If you have any queries, please feel free to drop an email to the email address mentioned on our website or give us a call at our telephone number which is also available on the website.


----------



## newway01 (Aug 21, 2010)

I tried to contact through the contact us page of your site. But dint get any reply.. Also tried calling that mob no. provided, but there was no reply..I'm from Kerala too and would like to know whether your office will be available next week, since its Onam.. I'm in need of a hosting package and .com domain. Do I need to register on your site with my preffered domain name or can I visit your office directly and apply for the same? , so that payment will be easy for me..


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Aug 22, 2010)

newway01 said:


> I tried to contact through the contact us page of your site. But dint get any reply.. Also tried calling that mob no. provided, but there was no reply..I'm from Kerala too and would like to know whether your office will be available next week, since its Onam.. I'm in need of a hosting package and .com domain. Do I need to register on your site with my preffered domain name or can I visit your office directly and apply for the same? , so that payment will be easy for me..



Are you sure that you completed the form properly on the contact us page? coz we did not get any emails

Please send us an email directly to sales at outpowerhosting dot com with your telephone number on it and we will get back to you as soon as possible.


----------



## newway01 (Aug 28, 2010)

I registered for the domain and hosting package from your website. Payment done through bank transfer. Also mailed you about the same. But still my account shows invoice not paid. I tried calling on that mob no, but still no reply..Please activate my package soon.. thanks..


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Aug 29, 2010)

newway01 said:


> I registered for the domain and hosting package from your website. Payment done through bank transfer. Also mailed you about the same. But still my account shows invoice not paid. I tried calling on that mob no, but still no reply..Please activate my package soon.. thanks..



Please check your email.

Account activation done..


----------



## newway01 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank you very much, . . And sorry If I caused you any trouble.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Aug 29, 2010)

newway01 said:


> Thank you very much, . . And sorry If I caused you any trouble.



No trouble at all my friend.. Also, just as a reminder, this is a pre-sales thread, so if you do have any issues later on, please email us as this thread is not visited that often by us and we might miss out on your important queries.


----------



## newway01 (Aug 29, 2010)

Yes , I know. . I posted here because I dont have access to support before my account was activated. . My site is up and running now. . I'll be getting more packages from you soon. . Even Thinking about becoming a reseller of yours . . Thank you. .
 Also it will be better if you can provide discounts for 3 year or 5 years advance payment. .


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Dec 3, 2010)

outpower hosting Rocks!


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 12, 2011)

bump!!......


----------



## Krow (May 8, 2011)

Free bump. Thread moved back to Bazaar. Sorry for inconvenience.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (May 8, 2011)

Thanks a million Mods!


----------



## jhbalaji (May 20, 2011)

Do you have customized hosting??
I have got some different specs in terms of DB usage, BW usage and addon domains etc


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (May 26, 2011)

jhbalaji said:


> Do you have customized hosting??
> I have got some different specs in terms of DB usage, BW usage and addon domains etc



we can do our best to suit a plan to your needs keeping other limitations in mind, so, please go to our website and use the contact us form or use the email address mentioned on our support page. Let us know what exactly you are looking for.


----------



## The Conqueror (May 26, 2011)

Renewed for the *fourth *consecutive year. I'm extremely happy with the services provided by OutPower Hosting. Maybe you could offer advance payments for 3 years.


----------



## ashok jain (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello,

i want to start my blog site 

I want to use Java Wordpress Templete ( Blog ).

which hosting plan suite us , is it your beginner plan okay for startup .

please update , we have our own domain.

Regards.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Aug 20, 2011)

BUMP!


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 29, 2011)

Check PM!


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Aug 30, 2011)

^^Replied!


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Sep 8, 2011)

Free .in domain now with every dhamaka package!


----------



## nbaztec (Oct 12, 2011)

^ Your demo cpanel aint working. I'm interested.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Oct 24, 2011)

nbaztec said:


> ^ Your demo cpanel aint working. I'm interested.



Demo is disabled for time being as we addresses a few security concerns with users misusing the same.

I hope you have emailed our tech/sales team already.


----------



## prateek007391 (Nov 8, 2011)

I am completely new to WebHosting, I have a small business, kindly tell me more about it. I am interested in 500MB disk space.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 10, 2011)

prateek007391 said:


> I am completely new to WebHosting, I have a small business, kindly tell me more about it. I am interested in 500MB disk space.



The easy to use features offered by Outpower Hosting will enable your business to go online and be availabe to more prospective customers. Forst starters, you will need WebSpace to put your webpages in and a Domain Name to tell everyone where your website is.

The packages offered on the site are WebSpace packages. A 500MB package should suit your startup needs. While registering you can search for an appropriate domain name and register it along with your web space. The domain name once registered is valid for minumum one year and the name cannot be changed unless you get another one, hence be careful in selecting the right domain name that reflects the nature of your business

If you have any further questions, please call or email us on the information listed on our website.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 14, 2012)

bump!


----------



## ashis_lakra (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey  I'm interested.. Do you've option to add own SRV records for Google Apps in Cpanel ?

I'll explore a bit and then decide on it.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey Ashis, yes the domain names come with free Advanced DNS editing which allows you to edit all records. Please use the contact information listed on the website for faster response as this thread is not constantly monitored.


----------



## @vi (Feb 23, 2012)

Is this considered as offshore hosting ? Where the actual servers are located ? Someone looking for a offshore hosting where DMCA will be ignored


----------



## dreatica (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi,

I am looking for a .com/.in domain and basic hosting plan for my personal blog. Bit confused with all the packages, can you suggest me one ? Only needed to host my blog. Also, how much time does it take for ac activation process etc. 

Thanks.


----------



## dreatica (Feb 27, 2012)

bump guys, no reply?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 10, 2012)

@vi said:


> Is this considered as offshore hosting ? Where the actual servers are located ? Someone looking for a offshore hosting where DMCA will be ignored



Servers are located in the US, hence US laws will apply. Regardless or DMCA or any other rules, hosting copyrighted content would lead to account termination any which ways



dreatica said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for a .com/.in domain and basic hosting plan for my personal blog. Bit confused with all the packages, can you suggest me one ? Only needed to host my blog. Also, how much time does it take for ac activation process etc.
> 
> Thanks.



@dreatica, apologies for not seeing the post, the thing is the thread in the forum is not constantly monitored as it's not our primary form of support and you are always welcome to write in to us at the address mentioned on our website or call us at our phone number.

As far as the package is considered, you always have the option of upgrading your package to a higher one by just paying the difference in the amount of the packages, hence you can start at a lower package and keep upgrading as and when you find it necessary. Giving an estimate would not be possible as it all depends on the content you host on the blog, how famous your blog is and how many visitors end up on your blog. Start with a smaller package and keep building up.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Apr 19, 2012)

bump!!


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 19, 2012)

Unmetered Bandwidth Plans?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Apr 22, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> Unmetered Bandwidth Plans?



coming soon, but only single domain will be allowed on those packages


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Aug 9, 2012)

bump!!


----------



## Stick (Oct 31, 2012)

What kind of service you offer, you didn't pickup *International phone: +91-9700204775* from last 3 hrs, your *live support chart is NOT WORKING*, *you not replying via email*, so do you wish your customer to travel TO YOUR PALACE (no contact details) from all around world to ask for support or discuss what went wrong with their sites. You are really OUT POWER


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 7, 2012)

This forum is not constantly monitored, hence this late reply. As discussed over the phone, I believe you had been briefed about the situation and the issue you had been facing corrected the same day.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 9, 2013)

Bump!

Now pay for your purchases instantly online. Introducing ccAvenue payment gateway which lets you use any Netbanking* Account, ATM-Debit Card, Cash Cards and Mobile Payment to make an instant payment. No more cheques, no more NEFT transfers.

_*ICICI Netbanking is unavailable as ICICI bank has stopped supporting businesses providing Web Hosting and domain services. If you have an ICICI account, you could still use the NEFT transfer option or use any of the other payment options_

Thank you all the forum members and digit for the support over the years and helped us grow to this stage.


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 5, 2013)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> Bump!
> 
> Now pay for your purchases instantly online. Introducing ccAvenue payment gateway which lets you use any Netbanking* Account, ATM-Debit Card, Cash Cards and Mobile Payment to make an instant payment. No more cheques, no more NEFT transfers.
> 
> ...


That's really great and convenient now. I had a great experience with OutPowerHosting since May 2008.
I'm interested to renew for another 3 years, any special plans for that?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jun 26, 2013)

Bump!


----------



## PikachuTrAiNeR (Jul 1, 2013)

Just dropping by to say hi! =D
It's been a while, huh? ^^
Was surprised to still see my name on the first post. lol

/offtopic


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (May 3, 2014)

New Site launched! 

Going strong after all these years of the first orders from here  Thank you Digit and all community members for supporting our growth!

New site comes with a host of new products as well. Check out when you find the time!


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 11, 2014)

Thank you Digit and all community members here!! It has been 7 Years since this thread opened here 

Thank you for all the support and helping us add another Year to our wonderful journey!


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 13, 2014)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> Thank you Digit and all community members here!! It has been 7 Years since this thread opened here
> 
> Thank you for all the support and helping us add another Year to our wonderful journey!



Thank You sir for the service  ,I ve researched enough to find that your company has got a nice reputation,comparing to those  big ones.Currently i use a leapswitch hosting ,i am planning for a second one for my new domain..will msg you soon


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 14, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Thank You sir for the service  ,I ve researched enough to find that your company has got a nice reputation,comparing to those  big ones.Currently i use a leapswitch hosting ,i am planning for a second one for my new domain..will msg you soon



Awesome to hear that! looking forward to having you onboard!


----------



## ico (Dec 14, 2014)

ico said:


> @Cyrus_the_virus  if possible update the first post in this thread.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 10, 2015)

ico said:


> @Cyrus_the_virus  if possible update the first post in this thread.



Thank you! Updated the prices and info and removed outdated info.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 14, 2015)

One old forgotten Wordpress installation on my account was hacked few months ago. The outpowerhosting people sent me an email notifying about that and gave me an ultimatum of 24 hours to purge the data or else they'll delete my account. I didn't read their mail until a few day later. 

I think that wasn't very appropriate, since I had more than 8 months of subscription left. They should have simply deleted the files and DB, not the entire account.

*Edit:* My account wasn't deleted within 3 days, as I had presumed, but only suspended. They still provide good service at great prices.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Aug 17, 2015)

Chetan1991 said:


> One old forgotten Wordpress installation on my account was hacked few months ago. The outpowerhosting people sent me an email notifying about that and gave me an ultimatum of 24 hours to purge the data or else they'll delete my account. I didn't read their mail until a few day later.
> 
> I think that wasn't vary appropriate, since I had more than 8 months of subscription left. They should have simply deleted the files and DB, not the entire account.



Dear Chetan, it is highly inappropriate to make false claims as you have made above. We looked into our rec ordsand the facts are as below:

1.> Email was sent to you on 14/04/2015
2.> Account was suspended(not deleted) on 19/04/2015
3.> With no response from you, account was deleted on 04/07/2015

As you can see above, the account was deleted almost 3 Months after our initial email and not 24 hours as you claim above. It was not even suspended till 5 days after our email. We gave you 3 months and kept the data and account on our server hoping you would respond wanting to reactive your account or retrieve part of your data to rebuild your site, alas we never got your reply.

What you have said above is untrue. Please either correct it or have it removed.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Aug 21, 2015)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> Dear Chetan, it is highly inappropriate to make false claims as you have made above. We looked into our rec ordsand the facts are as below:
> 
> 1.> Email was sent to you on 14/04/2015
> 2.> Account was suspended(not deleted) on 19/04/2015
> ...



 I will admit that it was my fault for not contacting you guys. When I couldn't access my account, I presumed it to be deleted. Here's why:



> Please ensure the above steps are followed within the next 24 hours and revert back to us with a confirmation. If no action is taken in this time period, the account would go into *suspension/deletion*.



That's from the mail you sent me. A little unambiguity would be better guys.

BTW your service was very good while I used it and I might use it again. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Aug 27, 2015)

Chetan1991 said:


> That's from the mail you sent me. A little unambiguity would be better guys.
> 
> BTW your service was very good while I used it and I might use it again. Keep up the good work.



As you would see in the email, it mentions suspension. However, that being said, we will try to reword it for better clarity. Unless there is a serious violation of terms of service, we as a policy only suspend the accounts till we hear back from the user within a decent timeframe instead of going for a direct deletion.

Thank you for your feedback and we hope to see you back soon.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Sep 2, 2015)

@Cyrus does the Personal plan on OPH now provide only 2 domains?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Sep 7, 2015)

Chetan1991 said:


> @Cyrus does the Personal plan on OPH now provide only 2 domains?


Yes. We had to cut down on unlimited addon domains as quite a few users started misusing them. You could go for the super max package if you're looking for more add-on domains. However do keep in mind that the account resource limitations are a cumulative of all the domains combined together and not individual domains. So cramming multiple domains into one account might not always be a good idea. Do write to us if you had any other queries.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 21, 2016)

We are about to redesign our offerings. Last chance to grab the existing packages at a massive 50% off! Hurry! Limited stock!

Clearance Sale! 50% Off on Web Hosting. Create your website today! Starting at Rs.149/Year! Coupon code: 50OFF
Cloud Hosting | Domain Names | Cloud VPS Servers | SSL
*scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xat1/t31.0-8/12513781_10153794105351390_2448875217524061645_o.jpg


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Aug 31, 2017)

*10 Years and counting!*

*09/2017 : 10Years!! + Premium updates*

I honestly can't believe that I'm editing this post once again after nearly 10Years of posting it! Thankfully digit has survived all these years and kept this forum and post going.

So Folks, a lot of things have changed in the recent past. A few months ago in April, we made a near suicidal decision to finally go premium with cloud hosting based on our track record of providing one of the most reliable hosting services in India for over 10Years. We could have either tanked into history books and bite the dust but instead, as luck would have it, our intuition paid off. Customers who have been with us for close to 10Years actually validated their trust in our services and renewed even though it meant they would be several times more, in some cases, up to 20x more.

However, the premium switch are not just about increase in prices but have come with a ton of new features as well.

All services are now fully cloud native. Our hosting servers now run on the most reliable and feature rich cloud in the world - AWS. We bought our servers home last year and put them in Mumbai, which just increased the speed of access close to 10x times.

Since there are too many other updates, I'll post a screenshot below of all the feature additions:

*geek.digit.in/community/attachments/upload_2017-8-31_16-49-47-png.17051/


Thank you guys and thank you Digit!


----------

